# Iron Poet



## syrenn

It would seem as if there are a few poets out there....

This is a little thread called Iron Poet... The poetry must be original and yours. 

You play by using the three words given at the bottom of the post, provided by the poster before you, in a new poem that you write. A duel shall we say of words. 

You may use a variation of a word. For example.  Flip, flipping ,flipped. 






Sorrow for the Lost
Broken Souls
Dreams in Time, Surrender
Space moves
It Comes.​





*new words*
flowing
blue
time


----------



## Ropey

glowing
silver
mime

Oh, do you mean to use your three words in a poem?

Nice if so.

I'll add D'oh...


----------



## syrenn

Ropey said:


> glowing
> silver
> mime
> 
> Oh, do you mean to use your three words in a poem?
> 
> Nice if so.




no YOU have to write a new poem with the words i gave you at the bottom

*new words*
flowing
blue
time


----------



## Ropey

The warm blue mien enfolds a dream,
flowing through a green-blue stream,
Still quiet enough to slow the time,
and so allows me a nice quiet dine...​Live
Love
Leave


----------



## syrenn

Ropey said:


> The warm blue mien enfolds a dream,
> flowing through a green-blue stream,
> Still quiet enough to slow the time,
> and so allows me a nice quiet dine...




Dont forget to leave three new words for the next poem.


----------



## syrenn

Under the moon light
Shadows live
Leaving, but not
Loving the Sun

​





*new words*
grapes
road
soft


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Under the moon light
> Shadows live
> Leaving, but not
> Loving the Sun​





He trod upon the grapes of wrath,
This foolish bird on the wrong path.
Now riding the soft shoulder of the road,
Shallow of mind; noneffective and cold.​
Eternity
Clock
Advice


----------



## syrenn

Can you hear time, gentle pressure
Fathomless motion
Silent the Clock
Listen to Eternity Cosmic Advice
Where the Universe
Breathes 






​


*new words*
frost
sheen
pen


----------



## Ropey

^ Very nice. 

When the sheen of frost limes the tenement wall,
then shrouds of sparkles gently pen their fall.​Sweet
Night
Different


----------



## syrenn

Different Dreams
Sweetness in the Gloaming
Trembling,  Shimmering
Gentle comes the Night
​




*new words*
steel
borrow
froth


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Different Dreams
> Sweetness in the Gloaming
> Trembling,  Shimmering
> Gentle comes the Night
> 
> 
> ^Sweet fusion...​
> *new words*
> steel
> borrow
> froth



Words are bank, and I love to spend,
Like Tony Montana and his little friend.
Pulling blue steel paid on the borrow,
Pink-red will froth today or tomorrow.​

Tony = "It's a crazy business we're in."​
power
women
glide


----------



## yidnar

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different Dreams
> Sweetness in the Gloaming
> Trembling,  Shimmering
> Gentle comes the Night
> 
> 
> ^Sweet fusion...​
> *new words*
> steel
> borrow
> froth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words are bank, and I love to spend,
> Like Tony Montana and his little friend.
> Pulling blue steel paid on the borrow,
> Pink-red will froth today or tomorrow.​
> power
> women
> glide
Click to expand...

 you are very talented Ropey !!!


----------



## Ropey

yidnar said:


> you are very talented Ropey !!!



^^I'm Cheesy.    I know talent.

What I am doing is penning aromatic cheese. A decent variety possibly, but cheese nevertheless. 

But thank you for enjoying my form of cheese.

I remember when John Lennon was asked what he thought about other people calling his music noise.

He said:

"It's all noise. People just like different noises."

RIP John...


----------



## Ropey

> power
> women
> glide



Powerful women glide in their mention,
Lovely women glide in their flowering.
Bright women glide in their intention,
All women glide in their empowering​
done
deal 
meal


----------



## syrenn

The meal is done, Savored
Sweet wine of fortune, Quaffed
Regret not the Deal
The hand of life​








*new words*
sky
hand
mist


----------



## editec

As if by a devine hand the sky fell upon us.
We took refuge in the mist.


trump(s)
halcyon
breast


----------



## daveman

My love's breasts were firm and high
In the halcyon days of our youth
Yet ever shall my hands seek their weight
Until Death's trump sounds final truth.

artistry
September
paper


----------



## freedombecki

small paper poppies on the shelf
in mem'ry of grandmother's self
her being honored others' good
ensuring that she knew they could
serve life to best advatage when
called to the nation's need again

her artistry included will
from patriotic dream to fill
january to december
forever, even september
she graced streets commoner than laws
hawking her poppies for a cause

a vet'ran in hospital room
whose life would otherwise call gloom
she brought a candle to their world
in which the proud flag was unfurled
because she certainly believed
our cause was good as lives retrieved

waiver
astronomer
thermal​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> small paper poppies on the shelf
> in mem'ry of grandmother's self
> her being honored others' good
> ensuring that she knew they could
> serve life to best advatage when
> called to the nation's need again
> 
> her artistry included will
> from patriotic dream to fill
> january to december
> forever, even september
> she graced streets commoner than laws
> hawking her poppies for a cause
> 
> a vet'ran in hospital room
> whose life would otherwise call gloom
> she brought a candle to their world
> in which the proud flag was unfurled
> because she certainly believed
> our cause was good as lives retrieved
> 
> waiver
> astronomer
> thermal​



Possibilities birth an astronomical span of time
Reducing thermals from a lift of the kestrels wings 
So plunges the wavering bird on this air of mime
And returns effervescently as new gusts align.

wooly
advice
membrane


----------



## syrenn

Hollow advice, distant sound
Filtered
Though a membrane
Of wooly embrace
​











sugar
blanket
snap


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Hollow advice, distant sound
> Filtered
> Though a membrane
> Of wooly embrace
> ​
> 
> sugar
> blanket
> snap



we blanket the sugared tune
of the word--though miles of 
electrons snap our metaphors
in time....​

prophetic
sophomore
climb


----------



## syrenn

Listen to the bleating
Pale
Sophomoric angst
Struggling
Blind they climb
Hepless
Prophetic the fall





​










*new words*

dozen
soft
sight


----------



## freedombecki

terrapin dozen
seen sunning on softest sands
elude inspections







hover, inhabit, approbation​


----------



## Ropey

hovering demands
embrace patterns of design
with approbations​


> No new words?



Sorry, I thought I was in the Haiku section. 






content
remedy
align


----------



## Iridescence

No new words?


----------



## syrenn

1melissa3 said:


> No new words?



Read the OP for the rules of the game.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> glowing
> silver
> mime
> 
> Oh, do you mean to use your three words in a poem?
> 
> Nice if so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no YOU have to write a new poem with the words i gave you at the bottom
> 
> *new words*
> flowing
> blue
> time
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time
> 
> You are timeless
> 
> nothing more than
> 
> flowing clouds
> 
> in an endless blue sky.
> 
> 
> New words:
> 
> Guru
> 
> Yoga
> 
> Tantric
Click to expand...



Well ya use the words from the last poem posted.... but. 



 Shakati my love
Tantric vision
Follow
The Guru of the mind
Cleave to me
Yoga

​





*New words*


Bell
sand
cover


----------



## Sky Dancer

I don't get it.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> Pey
> Pey
> Phat
> 
> Exhale
> 
> Gone





Sky... you have to use the words given in the last post to make the new poem. Thoes are the rules of iron poet. 

The current new words are:





New words
Bell
sand
cover


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Shakati my love
> Tantric vision
> Follow
> The Guru of the mind
> Cleave to me
> Yoga
> 
> ​
> *New words*
> 
> Bell
> sand
> cover



The toll of the bell strikes a band...
you see it's not a dream.
The beat of tide 'gainst the sand...
covers a hollow scream.​
Ready 
Freddy
Harumph


----------



## syrenn

Ready the voice
A booming harrumph
Tell Betty
Call Freddy
Ready the voice
All clear, all gruff
​





*New words*


apple
pillow
paw


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Ready the voice
> A booming harrumph
> Tell Betty
> Call Freddy
> Ready the voice
> All clear, all gruff
> ​
> *New words*
> 
> apple
> pillow
> paw



I was trying to make it hard.  So much for my trying. 


My footed pajamas padded after her
pillow-less on a cold tiled floor
a window fogged with condensation--
toddler eats applesauce.
silence returns....​
That took some work.  

wishing 
hoping
dreaming


----------



## syrenn

Dreams of wishing, solitude
Pray
Wishing for Dreams to come
Hoping
Nightmares unending
Blissful emptiness
The mind wanders
Stills 
Wishing​





you dont know me very well, hard....lol.




* new words*


garnet
void
fire


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Dreams of wishing, solitude
> Pray
> Wishing for Dreams to come
> Hoping
> Nightmares unending
> Blissful emptiness
> The mind wanders
> Stills
> Wishing​
> 
> *you dont know me very well, hard....lol.*
> 
> * new words*
> 
> 
> garnet
> void
> fire




Both light and darkness spring from garnet
riven of ruby, devoid of partners.
Such desire yields a fire of hope
with some loss and yes some pain.​
I'm starting to get your writing though. 


spring
diadem
breath


----------



## Sky Dancer

Spring 

gone

Diadem of blooms

Fading 

Falling leaves

on 

the 

breath 

of 

God​
New words

Heartless

Inane

Breathtaking


----------



## syrenn

_Inane ramblings, Desperate murmurs
Fall silent
Within the empty Void
Heartless attempts of courage
Grapple with Desire
Breathtaking in the Dawn
_












​

*new words*
bread
ocean
song


----------



## zzzz

&#8216;Tis everyday,
nay every minute,
your song sings,
to mine soul.

Providing substance,
bread for my hunger,
for your companionship.

Your eyes are as blue,
yes, as deep as the ocean,
drowning my heart
and my soul within.

I am hopelessly lost!



Rapid
Rain
Raging


----------



## Sky Dancer

Raging

Fire

of

Hatred

Extinguised

By

The

Rapid

Rain

Of

Loving-kindness.














New words

Fog

Explosion

Depth


----------



## Ropey

Sky Dancer said:


> Raging
> 
> Fire of Hatred  Extinguished By The Rapid Rain Of Loving-kindness.



^ Very nice metaphor Sky. 



> New words
> 
> Fog
> Explosion
> Depth




How can one steer the fog of choice,
if the explosion of life is a demand?
When can one truly hear the voice,
and grasp the call in depth of hand?​
New Words:

One 
Returns
Love


----------



## zzzz

One
Returns
Love

Oh how I dream,
dream of the one, 
one who is so beautiful,
beautiful as a true love,
love which she returns,
returns twofold to me.​

eyes
lips
legs


----------



## Ropey

zzzz said:


> One
> Returns
> Love
> 
> Oh how I dream,
> dream of the one,
> one who is so beautiful,
> beautiful as a true love,
> love which she returns,
> returns twofold to me.​
> ^  Nice
> 
> eyes
> lips
> legs



The key that holds love's lock to eye,
is held between her lips and sigh.
With legs standing on tippey-toe,
doubling where love does go.​
New Words:

Apples
Oranges
Autumn


----------



## zzzz

Apples
Oranges
Autumn


Autumn tis the time
the season of ending.
Crops in the fields, vegetables in the garden
oranges, apples, pears and others,
all have ripened.

Tis also a season of change,
from hope to dread.
Where spring is a season
of hope and love,
fall is a season
of despair and decay.

Despair of the cold and snow
decay of the many living things
that exist in the world.​

River
Ice
stem


----------



## Ropey

iRiver, YouTube, Facebook, MySpace, Twitter
That famous girlfriend, and the skunk who hit her
Kanye West says "Imma Ice You" with this stem
And then the forum stalkers where not all are men...​
New Words:

Command
Retreat
Unfolding


----------



## freedombecki

his gift to see beyond the pane
commanding war to bring retreat
of enemies whose stealth and bane
unfold such might the soul to beat

ode to [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Huntsville-Hell-LTC-Etheredge-Company/dp/1434342913/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319243470&sr=8-1"]mb etheredge and men of k company[/ame]




new words: pan flute, calliope, allegro​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> his gift to see beyond the pane
> commanding war to bring retreat
> of enemies whose stealth and bane
> unfold such might the soul to beat
> 
> ^ Very nice
> 
> ode to mb etheredge and men of k company
> 
> new words: *pan flute, calliope, allegro*​



Once more a muse at last appears,
all panned verse drunkenly veers...
toward jibe, jest and playful tute...
upon our minds mental flute.

And from this scampering point of view,
verbally sketched, the calliope she grew...
and with a little skill artfully spun...
poor old allegro into the sun.


​
melody
shiver
fragrance


----------



## syrenn

_Play for me Kalliope
In gentle measures
Staccato,allegro
Hero in us All
Fear not the sound
unknowing thrall
'tis only a pan flute
Siren song.





_​
*new words*


gracious
wind
shimmer


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> _Play for me Kalliope
> In gentle measures
> Staccato,allegro
> Hero in us All
> Fear not the sound
> unknowing thrall
> 'tis only a pan flute
> Siren song.
> 
> _​
> *new words*
> 
> 
> gracious
> wind
> shimmer



Nice. That's what I call "A Double Up Omaha" - 2 responses.  Syrenn.  

gracious words shimmer by showing
winded truth we are born knowing​
pool
climbing
sign


----------



## zzzz

pool
climbing
sign


A vision comes to mind,
A sign standing alone,
A vine climbing the post,
A pool behind the sign.

Closed for the season!


Wisp
Fragment
time


----------



## Iridescence

zzzz said:


> pool
> climbing
> sign
> 
> 
> A vision comes to mind,
> A sign standing alone,
> A vine climbing the post,
> A pool behind the sign.
> 
> Closed for the season!
> 
> 
> Wisp
> Fragment
> time



*Within the wisp of breeze*
*within the illusion of ease*
*within the fragment of life*
*within the love of true strife*
*within the time of the curve*
*without the space to swerve*
*Kissing the wisper on his lips*
*Wishing the fragmented glimpse*
*Fishing within spacetime's flips*



seance 
pierce
fawn​


----------



## freedombecki

deep in dark forest shadows hides a fawn
unknown if cervid babe is safe till dawn
the chance is slight of stealthy monster fierce
environment of deer infant could pierce
as life is favored in nature's seance
unlikely foe would find young foundling's haunts

new words:
biosphere
craven
deliver​


----------



## Ropey

^  

Enveloped in this heavenly sign;
sunbeams do quiver and shine.
Powerful this biospheres design, 
delivering its warmth in time.​
skylines 
wisdom
tremulous


----------



## syrenn

_

Stand tremulous upon the Edge
Skylines precipice
Close your eyes
Listen
There is wisdom
In the Wind






_​



*new words*
grumble
distance
clock


----------



## Ropey

*new words*
grumble
distance
clock 

I grumbled at the addition of craven,
the word was a clock ticking maven...
It held on tight and wouldn't let go,
Artistic license changed it dont'cha know...


​
boundary
hidden
prism


----------



## freedombecki

jetstreams of cirrus skylines white
crisscross sol's heaven in daylight
air force pick-up sticks lengthened plume
soaring quickly in sonic boom
falsetto tremulous clashing
sounds like craven spirits crashing
engines silent cease their sparring
evening darkness softens marring


oxygen
spinning
pirouette
​


----------



## Iridescence

freedombecki said:


> jetstreams of cirrus skylines white
> crisscross sol's heaven in daylight
> air force pick-up sticks lengthened plume
> soaring quickly in sonic boom
> falsetto tremulous clashing
> sounds like craven spirits crashing
> engines silent cease their sparring
> evening darkness softens marring
> 
> 
> oxygen
> spinning
> pirouette
> ​​





The precious love of the dance of darkness 
the soul's breath proved to lessen the harshness
Daylight's spinning excellence, powerfully profound
yet hidden the strength of breath's love, oxygen
Forevermore, the timing of flaw
perfected pirouette's loss to law
Short-sighted yet long lived they spin
breathing rancid intolerance, spouted sin
The duty of darkness to comfort the day
the love of day to turn to the night's play
Anxious and impatient for the touch of dream
lovers' breath pirouette within and without theme
His strength, her magic, their oxygen shared
the eternal accomplished what too few dared

​​repugnant
rejected
reformed


----------



## freedombecki

some writers feel unhappy when rejected work returns
 it is a shock when things go bad and upset spirit burns
repugnant things must happen thinks one who has long brainstormed
what is the issue of the work and could it be reformed


blithe

 accolades

 nonchalant

​


----------



## Ropey

blithe
accolades
nonchalant


Some words blithely sputtered;
fail to commit those unborn;
with no accolades uttered;
on ears of nonchalant corn.​
Complete
Ringing 
Sustenance


----------



## freedombecki

time's song enters loud ringing of thunder
life's circle completes another long year
orange pumpkins' sustenance full wonder
autumn birds ringing their tidings to deer

​
unfinished 
sonorous
cessation


----------



## Ropey

unfinished 
sonorous
cessation

Finishing the talk unfinished the walk,
as drowsing beside a sonorous clock.
Whilst following the shining road,
we won't be croaking like a toad.​
Perilous 
indicate
consume


----------



## Sky Dancer

Burp studies indicate that it is perilous to consume hot chili peppers on an empty stomach.




ace

ass

sass


----------



## syrenn

_Sass it is
You ignorant Ass
Play your cards on the Table
Fortune follows 
Kings and Queens
But all must Bow
Deeply
Trumped by Aces 
_​





*new words*
silly
point
laugh


----------



## Sky Dancer

Laugh

at yourself.

It is 

silly

to 

point out

your flaws

or 

anothers.






Bliss

encapsulate

memory


----------



## Ropey

Bliss
encapsulate
memory


On the road to bliss,
some encapsulate,
stuff such as this,
fantasy into reality.​
Marked 
Whither
Egress


----------



## freedombecki

where is thy way? i should go whither
when we egress, is our path marked?
what shouldst thou play? i strum the zither
had we finesse when we debarked?

thy way was good; i benefited
ye sang tenor; soprano, me
exit we would in love committed
quietly inner; piano be

serpentine
abandon
wandering​


----------



## Ropey

*i strum the zither* 

serpentine
abandon
wandering​

Stretched writhing serpentine twined coils
harmonizing with turbulent bass petulance
lending abandoned tunes; toils and spoils
while I sing along with the zither's ebullience.


​
prosperous
beginning
molasses


----------



## freedombecki

beginning to rise
gingerbread from molasses
prospered by spices
​



mollified
penurious
nemesis


----------



## Ropey

<-- Pot and Spoon Licker  

Nemesis withdraws the scene,
not even slightly mollified.
With such a penurious scheme,
so shall it be written and verified.​
exacerbate
signify
penultimate


----------



## freedombecki

"life is a tale told by an idiot signifying nothing" shakespeare penned
of course there's always more to this statement's penultimate meaning, not its end
if you were feeling down and needed some soul-hungry improvement, what fit friend
would exacerbate such raving madness upon you rather than soothe and mend?​ 
  


include
decipher
expand


----------



## Ropey

^ 


disjointed intent includes long legged
traces of decipherable web dreams
as electric gusts expand ripened
aromas of distant sun and berries​cumulus
diaphanous 
detritus


----------



## syrenn

_Fragmented dreams, Broken
Detritus of the mind
Wreckage of the past spills unchecked
Cumulus memories
Shrouded
Unknown
Wither in Waking
Transformed in
Diaphanous light.


_​




*new words*
Brazen
meld
dance


----------



## zzzz

Brazen
meld
dance


&#8216;Tis a vision of beauty,
nay a moment of ecstasy,
to behold your dance,
the smooth fluid moves,
the brazen thrust of the hips,
arms floating though the air,
hair drifting waving behind you,
melding into a sensuous vision,
that arouses me to no end,
invading my dreams,
for eternity.


Space
Time
life


----------



## Ropey

Space
Time
life

The white traced blue sky,
within massed, folded clay
rutted with run-off, veined
by the time-driven mica
overflows the frame--
of life.​
milkweed
separation
Venus


----------



## freedombecki

velvet milkweed stems by full moon fire
 host small secret in nature's empire
 something very precious, microscopic
 egg unseen by timid souls myopic
 the acrid juice repels predator near
 as bitter taste and smell detractors fear
 monarch butterfly imbibes its nectar
 finds its aphrodisiac a vector
ergo saves upcoming generation
attractive to its mate's inspiration​separated from fear of fear itself
 flaunting Venus' beauty like tacit elf
 monarch visits milkweed leaf and flower
 from which specie derives staying power​ 

jumble
beat 
zone 
​


----------



## Ropey

jumble
beat 
zone 


the venerable old Ford
beat up, a holey floor board
engine jumbles its zoned in beat
tires vibrating below your feet​

somewhere
dreams
view


----------



## freedombecki

somewhere before, the nightmare of last night
remotely viewed refreshed an awful fright
though not sure of specific wheres or when
reality takes flight where dreams begin

enchanted by the lakeside and a walk
away from noisy crowd and careless talk
the loving sound of songbirds of the glen
call higher thoughts and bring hearts' joy again

warble
sear
slither​


----------



## syrenn

_Lust filled hearts, Burning desires
Slither violently, unchecked
Searing flesh
Unlistening warbles
assaulting  the mind ​_








new words
base
slink
ring


----------



## RadiomanATL

syrenn said:


> _Lust filled hearts, Burning desires
> Slither violently, unchecked
> Searing flesh
> Unlistening warbles
> assaulting  the mind ​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new words
> base
> slink
> ring



Base desires
slinking towards the outer ring
of eternity​New words
hair
clock
magnify


----------



## Ropey

hair
clock
magnify

Running on water just to keep cool,
spending my cash like a crackheaded fool.
Clocked up and smoking hairy silicon rock,
magnify the front-side until I clock.​
movement 
subside
draw


----------



## theliq

The peoples movement in New York,because the fat cats lied
The people knew it would not and could not subside
The Right screamed out,No,No,No more
They left that town without a draw


Ropey said:


> hair
> clock
> magnify
> 
> Running on water just to keep cool,
> spending my cash like a crackheaded fool.
> Clocked up and smoking hairy silicon rock,
> magnify the front-side until I clock.​
> movement
> subside
> draw


New Words... silky,check,Siobhan


----------



## syrenn

You need to make the next three words to work of Theliq


----------



## Ropey

A little more time I'll always find
to frag those beeyatches till I'm blind
cranking up the sub wrapped in sound
letting those bodies hit the ground...​
growing
figment
dust


----------



## theliq

didn't I do that Syrenn? anyway here's a poem to you

Your tiny footsteps on the sands 
On a remote and lonely shore

The waving of thine beautiful hands
That windswept raven hair you wore

The mingled look of love to see
When I returned to gaze on thee


Well its a start steve...


syrenn said:


> You need to make the next three words to work of Theliq


----------



## syrenn

theliq said:


> didn't I do that Syrenn? anyway here's a poem to you
> 
> Your tiny footsteps on the sands
> On a remote and lonely shore
> 
> The waving of thine beautiful hands
> That windswept raven hair you wore
> 
> The mingled look of love to see
> When I returned to gaze on thee
> 
> 
> Well its a start steve...
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to make the next three words to work of Theliq
Click to expand...



yes you did... i posted before your edit... 

good job!


----------



## theliq

I thought I was going mad but all sorted,Syrenn,I love poetry,always instead of following with the 3 words all the time,can I just put my own poems on here?????just asking steven


syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't I do that Syrenn? anyway here's a poem to you
> 
> Your tiny footsteps on the sands
> On a remote and lonely shore
> 
> The waving of thine beautiful hands
> That windswept raven hair you wore
> 
> The mingled look of love to see
> When I returned to gaze on thee
> 
> 
> Well its a start steve...
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to make the next three words to work of Theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did... i posted before your edit...
> 
> good job!
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

theliq said:


> I thought I was going mad but all sorted,Syrenn,I love poetry,always instead of following with the 3 words all the time,can I just put my own poems on here?????just asking steven
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't I do that Syrenn? anyway here's a poem to you
> 
> Your tiny footsteps on the sands
> On a remote and lonely shore
> 
> The waving of thine beautiful hands
> That windswept raven hair you wore
> 
> The mingled look of love to see
> When I returned to gaze on thee
> 
> 
> Well its a start steve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did... i posted before your edit...
> 
> good job!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



There is a poetry thread.... this is for a string of poems one following the next. If you don't mind please put stand alone poetry in the other thread please.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/64331-poets-corner.html


----------



## Ropey

growing
figment
dust


All hail the gangs all here,
a figment of a fearless peer.
Growing beside a new career,
so call me dust - I have no fear.​
super
abundant
foster


----------



## theliq

To foster friendship Ropey and I are,
Stopping the slegging thus so far,
Kept us not on super parr,
Abundant thought is not a scar,



Ropey said:


> growing
> figment
> dust
> 
> 
> All hail the gangs all here,
> a figment of a fearless peer.
> Growing beside a new career,
> so call me dust - I have no fear.​
> super
> abundant
> foster


....LIVE,LIFE,LOVE


----------



## freedombecki

live 
life
love

there once was a woman who dwelt in a shoe
she loved all her children who lived life there too
they all played red rover
got stained in green clover
and with so much laundry she had much ado

lost 
lonely
lugubrious​


----------



## Ropey

Some fly to other destinations...
spitting and fuming regurgitations...
fearful and shamed to the 'nth degree...
with minds so lonely--they do not see...
their lugubrious protestations.​
boulevard
symphony
arboreal


----------



## freedombecki

arboreal sunrise shows horizon's face
refracted on lake's surface as nature's lace
mockingbirds' songs swell in symphonic grace
where boulevard winds to sabbatical place

filial
disabuse
vague​


----------



## Ropey

Delicate lace clasped through vague memory,
Filial connections lined in streamed lucidity.
Bearded through mind, disabused and foretold,
Of path and treasure in neither silver or gold.​
confusing
page
render


----------



## freedombecki

two hundred channels of confusion
yet watching may render illusion
that all is well when it so is not
change the channel/page; all is forgot
​chapter
cede
clarify


----------



## Ropey

Chapter turned--cede is tossed --clarification at a cost.​
Farmer
Purpose
Breeze


----------



## freedombecki

~stuff you could hear and may already have heard~

farmers fly from fiery bees
to what purpose circus fleas
trained to charm the wits to tease
tires will spin on slushy cheese
when a thaw becomes a freeze
when a gale becomes a breeze
when a polar bear agrees
when it's hot, cold weather, please

<giggle>

inhibit
analogy
listening​


----------



## Ropey

Inspired Listening
Inhibits Condescension
Analogous Proofing​
silver
promise
rapport


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> ~stuff you could hear and may already have heard~
> 
> farmers fly from fiery bees
> to what purpose circus fleas
> trained to charm the wits to tease
> tires will spin on slushy cheese
> when a thaw becomes a freeze
> when a gale becomes a breeze
> when a polar bear agrees
> when it's hot, cold weather, please
> 
> <giggle>​




 

When a gale becomes a breeze,
No more farts, if you please...

​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~stuff you could hear and may already have heard~
> 
> farmers fly from fiery bees
> to what purpose circus fleas
> trained to charm the wits to tease
> tires will spin on slushy cheese
> when a thaw becomes a freeze
> when a gale becomes a breeze
> when a polar bear agrees
> when it's hot, cold weather, please
> 
> <giggle>​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a gale becomes a breeze,
> No more farts, if you please...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Hey, gales have to shut up sometimes. You've seen 'em out there. 

Or maybe I should just said "Oh."​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> Inspired Listening
> Inhibits Condescension
> Analogous Proofing​
> silver
> promise
> rapport


^^^NICE ONE^^^
o the silver-tongued promise is a curious sore
it is made by politicians just to gain rapport
if you think a dream-come-true can be voted in
you'll be paying through the nose for it like any sin

pa ta ta ta ta taaaaaaah pa ta ta ta ta taaaaaaah
po po po po po man, po po po po po man
sucka sucka sucka sucka sucker po po man
payup payup payup payup payup payup payup pay pay up

waltz
zumba
twist​ ​


----------



## MeBelle

Geeez, just when I had my creative juices flowing....


----------



## freedombecki

MeBelle60 said:


> Geeez, just when I had my creative juices flowing....


put your poem on a post-it before you come here
or you could lose the spirit of your message dear
bum bum bum bum bum bummmm; bum bum bum bum bum bumma
i know how to do it and i do it well
otherwise my poetry goes straight to welllllll
cheerup cheerup cheerup cheerup cheerup cheerup cheerup cheer up


​


----------



## Sky Dancer

Why waltz?

When you can zumba twist.



Fake

Wake

Cake


----------



## Ropey

I've baked a cake...
not for a wake...
instead a make...
for crumbs sake.​
splendid
gravid
purple


----------



## syrenn

_Doth splendid winds
Of 
Purple fire
Breathe gravid flames
Both
Hope and desire.
​_





coin
time
cast


----------



## Ropey

Deep within the pocket of an old denim burner...
I chanced to discover an old coin and memory...
casted dollar; silvery black with date of time...
when I first held her hand within mine.​
profound
reanimate
sheen


----------



## freedombecki

o Christmas tree of sparkling iridescent sheen
reanimate the birth story on branches green
angels harmonize and their message is profound
salvation to everyone that grace may abound

cap
pinwheel
foreseen​


----------



## Ropey

Riddle me this....  

Capped and still above the gates,
Pinwheel of hands; a grinning clown;
Foreseen without changing dates,
Whilst wearing a pale crown.​
westerly
sleek
disturbed


----------



## freedombecki

disturbed clouds migrate westerly and slow
as autumn landscapes wax afire below
a chill air sweeps bronze leaves across yon field
where sleek suppliants keep secrets concealed

words
abundance
mischief​


----------



## derk

freedombecki said:


> disturbed clouds migrate westerly and slow
> as autumn landscapes wax afire below
> a chill air sweeps bronze leaves across yon field
> where sleek suppliants keep secrets concealed
> 
> words
> abundance
> mischief​



Your words aginst the autumn are a breeze to memorys forgotten?
They give an abundance to scenes grown among us, in this season to now.
Mischief in this verse is hearing her next three words.

Why?
I
You


----------



## syrenn

_I shiver in golden gaze
Trembling
You see into the Darkness
Knowing 
And the Universe Whispers
Why_​







Now words
Forgotten
words
forest


----------



## daveman

We walked this forest in days gone by
Sharing words and kisses
Gentle love made underneath the trees
I've never forgotten her promises



courted
paper
time


----------



## BluePhantom

Ok let me fix it to get Dave's word sin since he beat me by a couple minutes.  


The old man rests upon aching knees as wrinkled fingers systematically 
Thumb a string of beads. His passion is bright as a summers day
And the warmth in his heart which he yearns to share 
Overflows for any who will accept his embrace.
Yet the easiness and joys of youth have darkened and decayed,
Vanishing in the forgotten corners of his mind,
Like words that dissipate through a mist filled forest. 
And courted by the cold beckoning of time, the pages of his life are closed,
Leaving only papers and etched stone to mark his departure.

_New Words_
Encapsulate
Passion
Stale


----------



## derk

_New Words_
Encapsulate
Passion
Stale[/QUOTE]


Your words against the autumn are a breeze to memory's forgotten?
They give an abundance to scenes grown among us, in this season to now.
Mischief in this verse is hearing her next three words.

Keys are stale encapsulating my passion that looms pale.
Wronged, my sorrow swells, where she has struck me an sent,
to my vulnerable tastes -despair.

Caught
fought 
sought


----------



## BluePhantom

Hmmmmm...


TM has learned little from battles she's fought,
Deceit has not garnered the respect that's she's sought.
Along comes a poster whose rhetoric is hot
And with grief and despair she finds she's been caught.



*New Words*

jimmy (as to pry, not the name)
causation
malice


----------



## freedombecki

long lashes winnowed faintly cause reaction
while decolletage jimmies his distraction
to obsession and summary obedience
sans malice to elicit sweet expedience


diversion
meadow
hircine


----------



## derk

diversion
meadow
hircine[/quote]

Your words against the autumn are a breeze to memory's forgotten?
They give an abundance to scenes grown among'st us, in this season to now.
Mischief in this verse is hearing her next three words.

Keys are stale encapsulating my passion that looms pale.
Wronged, my sorrow swells, where she has struck me an sent,
to my vulnerable tastes -despair.

This diversion momentary and welcome gives thoughts to injurys had while impassioned.
Not hircine in desire; yet beautiful as a sprite in a meadow.
Captured by my longing in these verses that I carry on; still her spirit never gone.

Purpose 
method 
day


----------



## syrenn

_
To Purpose in Meaning
Method pleasures
Wretched Days that smolder
Spent​_


New words
Risk
rapids
sky


----------



## derk

New words
Risk
rapids
sky

Your words against the autumn are a breeze to memory's forgotten?
They give an abundance to scenes grown among us, in this season to now.
Mischief in this verse is hearing her next three words.

Keys are stale encapsulating my passion that looms pale.
Wronged, my sorrow swells, where she has struck me an sent,
to my vulnerable tastes -despair.

This diversion momentary and welcome gives thoughts to injurys had while impassioned.
Not hircine in desire; yet beautiful as a sprite in a meadow.
Captured by my longing in these verses that I carry on; still her spirit never gone.

Sky's dance a splendid romance with clouds that move in rapids of motion to my innocent notions where risk was abandon. Gales of force turn to a wind song of betrayal. And this fall  like any other with its colors an haunted reflection leaves us pained and lost without direction.

Tone
frown
together


----------



## freedombecki

a frown on thorns

on christmas day gold-toned papers with folds taped together
 camouflage the heart that shares in disappointing weather
 a candle glow grown dim with mind that blows a chill on joy
 dementia sore burdens the soul when causing cells to cloy​ 
clauses
spruce
rejoinder

​


----------



## freedombecki

sos!


----------



## syrenn

_Spring the rejoinder of winter snow
Spruce to mock the darkness
Forever green
The earth bound in contract
Of natures clauses​_




new words
grasp
ocean
fly


----------



## freedombecki

^very pretty^

she grasped and bathed the oil from his skin
so he'd be free to fly away again
the ocean is a world where life's a thrill
alertness could have stopped the oil spill







Alaska in Pictures

blow
cipher
sound​


----------



## derk

blow
cipher
sound

A flower in the breeze softly blown, gains my trust. 
Where whispers winnowing are a cipher of chorus's between us.
Alas a sound is ushered forth; thoughts that have been given voice.​
gentle
move
the


----------



## freedombecki

a gentle push the needle's in
there is no pain which be small win
a saline bag, spaghetti plastic
are bound to me with clear elastic
between green curtains i am moved
while test is run i am improved
though going home all is not well
but this will pass as time will tell

perpetrate
lapel
approbation ​


----------



## derk

perpetrate
lapel
approbation 

Perpetrate these words to deeds? Their a thing that cause us angst and give
us fuel for passions pleas. Taking this as disapprobation, I retire this
new year frustrated in a slight agitation. And denounce that which I had transpired 
to wear on the lapel of my kindness as yet an applied application. 
Leaving me with this uncomfortable situation.​
Snow
cold
chill


----------



## freedombecki

snow and cold and chill
i miss them not and never will

propriety
beneficence
fidelity
​


----------



## derk

propriety
beneficence
fidelity

Steps in states from passions tasted through the wonder and mystery
of needing; like with a poets posture may not always be bound by the substance of propriety as a guide to the fidelity of his beneficence.​

guess 
I 
understand


----------



## freedombecki

on ring finger a wedding band
not seen online all understand
a vow of trust is not a guess
i find freedom in faithfulness

tis
all
good​
​


----------



## syrenn

Good Morrow, Good Morrow
'tis life
'tis dreams
All joy, All sorrow​






new words


breath
book
fly


----------



## freedombecki

has sweet baby's breath spoken blends
of innocent words and jubilations?
youth's season having flown to fate's four winds
book of life divulges spirit's champions

crisp 
verdant 
merry​ 
​


----------



## Ropey

Crisply the thought dilates as verdant ink presides over a merry striking key whilst a nib poises and punctuates the mental pucker and send is clicked...


prepared 
metaphor
ellipse


----------



## theliq

syrenn said:


> Good Morrow, Good Morrow
> 'tis life
> 'tis dreams
> All joy, All sorrow​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new words
> 
> 
> breath
> book
> fly


breath away,bookworm,flypitcher....not quite as it should be I know but hey its all fun

Now my 3 Jamacian words  Dem......Dutchie......Salassie I.......Mmmmm will be interesting to see how you get on with them....we do sometimes live outside the square,well I DO...steve Who's the poet above then???????

PS Syrenn,NO GOAT JOKES PLEAseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> I've prepared my leisure into one great pass-time...
> so that I could configure this elliptical odd rhyme...
> to metaphor tasks that shouldn't be a crime...
> ode to right--ain't it sublime.​
> abundant......BALLS
> underground.............DON'T BE NAUGHTY ROPEY,
> awoken


Awoken...............ERECTION

theliq


----------



## Ropey

Count on theliq to jimmy the flow,
of other's words, that sure does blow.
So take this missive from me to you,
foolish person in that which you do.​
please 
hollow
dream


----------



## Ropey

I've prepared my leisure into one great pass-time...
so that I could configure this elliptical odd rhyme...
to metaphor tasks that shouldn't be a crime...
ode to right--ain't it sublime.​
abundant
underground
awoken


----------



## syrenn

theliq said:


> breath away,bookworm,flypitcher....not quite as it should be I know but hey its all fun
> 
> Now my 3 Jamacian words  Dem......Dutchie......Salassie I.......Mmmmm will be interesting to see how you get on with them....we do sometimes live outside the square,well I DO...steve Who's the poet above then???????
> 
> PS Syrenn,NO GOAT JOKES PLEAseeeeeeeeeee




I will refer you to the rules of the game as sated in the OP.  




syrenn said:


> You play by using the three words given at the bottom of the post, provided by the poster before you, in a new poem that you write. A duel shall we say of words.
> 
> You may use a variation of a word. For example.  Flip, flipping ,flipped.


----------



## freedombecki

if it were above-board or underground
abundant negligence seems all around
every extreme has now awoken
yesteryear some things were never spoken
on bright side of contraindication
there is greater cause for celebration
for each sunken boat saving life vests float
sailors should take note that is all she wrote!

option
approximate
strings


----------



## theliq

freedombecki said:


> if it were above-board or underground
> abundant negligence seems all around
> every extreme has now awoken
> yesteryear some things were never spoken
> on bright side of contraindication
> there is greater cause for celebration
> for each sunken boat saving life vests float
> sailors should take note that is all she wrote!
> 
> option
> approximate
> strings


Very Droll Freedom but VERY FUNNY,so where do I GO from here without getting a Scolding from the incompareable Syrenn.

String....easy   "G"

Option......erection  easy  DO I OR DON'T I

Approximate.......nothing approximate about anything.....it's exact from where I stand.

Option   new word  FREEDOM
Approximate  new word  ESTIMATE
String.....Mmmmmmm PARBUCKLE.......................................................................                 I'll make these my three NEW WORDS 

                                                                                                                                                                                                              I had an Option but not the Freedom
                                                                                                                                                                                                              Naughty,Naughty,Naughty Steven

                                                                                                                                                                                                              Approximately at a quater to eight
                                                                                                                                                                                                              I did try to Estimate

                                                                                                                                                                                                              But Syrenn,clenched those whitened knuckles
                                                                                                                                                                                                              With String she trussed me and  Parbuckle

                                                                                                                                                                                                              Swinging now in gentle breeze, forever


theliq


----------



## syrenn

theliq said:


> Option but not the Freedom
> Naughty,Naughty,Naughty Steven
> 
> Approximately at a quater to eight
> I did try to Estimate
> 
> But Syrenn,clenched those whitened knuckles
> With String she trussed me and a Parbuckle
> 
> Swinging now in gentle breeze, forever
> 
> 
> theliq




And your three words to work off of are?


----------



## theliq

syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately at a quater to eight
> I did try to Estimate
> 
> But Syrenn,clenched those whitened knuckles
> With String she trussed me and a Parbuckle
> 
> Swinging now in gentle breeze, forever
> 
> 
> theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your three words to work off of are?
Click to expand...

 Gee Syrenn you are being really tough on me now,they are.   FREEDOM,ESTIMATE AND PARBUCKLE.

And you will note,I never wrote.........GOATas always my friend


----------



## syrenn

theliq said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately at a quater to eight
> I did try to Estimate
> 
> But Syrenn,clenched those whitened knuckles
> With String she trussed me and a Parbuckle
> 
> Swinging now in gentle breeze, forever
> 
> 
> theliq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your three words to work off of are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee Syrenn you are being really tough on me now,they are.   FREEDOM,ESTIMATE AND PARBUCKLE.
> 
> And you will note,I never wrote.........GOATas always my friend
Click to expand...




Then follow the format of the thread...i am sure even a goat could figure it out.


----------



## theliq

syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your three words to work off of are?
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Syrenn you are being really tough on me now,they are.   FREEDOM,ESTIMATE AND PARBUCKLE.
> 
> And you will note,I never wrote.........GOATas always my friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then follow the format of the thread...i am sure even a goat could figure it out.
Click to expand...


Well I did that,now be nice Syrennie


----------



## syrenn

theliq said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Syrenn you are being really tough on me now,they are.   FREEDOM,ESTIMATE AND PARBUCKLE.
> 
> And you will note,I never wrote.........GOATas always my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then follow the format of the thread...i am sure even a goat could figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I did that,now be nice Syrennie
Click to expand...



No, you didnt. And you know it. So shut up, sit down and follow the format. 

The current new words in play are:


FREEDOM,ESTIMATE AND PARBUCKLE.


----------



## theliq

syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then follow the format of the thread...i am sure even a goat could figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did that,now be nice Syrennie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didnt. And you know it. So shut up, sit down and follow the format.
> 
> The current new words in play are:
> 
> 
> FREEDOM,ESTIMATE AND PARBUCKLE.
Click to expand...

Yes I know and I entered them,it is not for me to follow on with those words,that is for someone else to do,anyway I put 6 words in my poem,my own and the three from Freedombekki,which I thought was pretty novel.

What's up with you today.steve


----------



## Ropey

In allowing the soul freedom to sing...
no estimate flows, nothing to bring...
the parbuckled caskets along the swing.​
Sloppily
Soulfully
Irreverent


----------



## freedombecki

whose dream was so irreverent 
as sloppily its plot went bent
and ended so dread dolefully
one might repent and soulfully

dash
permanent
chosen​


----------



## Ropey

t'was but a momentary dash...
a brief yet permanent glance...
about when He's chosen...
...to be busy with our universe.​
leading
stellar
paying


----------



## Ropey

Some are leading from the head;
Some coalesce like dew instead;
Some are clearly a value in paying;
Some are pretty in need of laying​


curlicue
resting
around


----------



## Capstone

_*I like my fries in curlicues,
seasoned, twisted all around;
they dress up all my barbeques
in vomit resting on the ground.*_​suck
my 
dong


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> I like my fries in curlicues,
> seasoned, twisted all around;
> they dress up all my barbeques
> in vomit resting on the ground.​suck
> my
> dong



Sucking my time, wasting away,
Useful or not, such is the play.
My point comes on right or wrong
And not whether one has a dong.​
balsam
creation
vibrate


----------



## Capstone

_*Balsamic vinegar on chutes and nuts-- 
creating textured flavor -- lettuce leaves 
(((vibrating))) underneath the veggie cuts--
a salad tossed like nobody believes...*_​giant
dill
doe


----------



## freedombecki

sun beams down on glistening lake
soft winds blow as balsams quake
surface calms and silence wins
refreshing waters again
minnow jumps   good vibrations
roil pool's undulations
grass refracting jewel glow
framing loch where waters flow
shadows in creation's field 
darken sight where perch are reeled
dusk evolves further to night
sweet domain of faint starlight

quaint
patience
dimension​


----------



## Capstone

_*How quaint the patch of flesh that's neither hole
nor balls -- a stank dimension in between:
"the 'taint" is often referenced by the droll, 
for lack of patience phrasing what they mean...
*_​
cunning 
lingers
long


----------



## Ropey

What poor cunning malingers behind in order to find detritus mind.

deign
sophist 
poignant


----------



## Capstone

_*Card by card she built a house
but wouldn't deign the Joker wild --
a Queen in such a frilly blouse
would never dare to crack a smile

and risk collapse of all she holds:
a hand, a deck, a poignant fear
of standing in the shattered molds
of sophistry she held so dear.*_​
Crystal
Clarity
Cleanses


----------



## Ropey

Shards of crystalline clarity dulled by an angst no one cleanses. ​
propelled
redundant
bias


----------



## freedombecki

double bias for tape-bound quilts i share
propel rotary cutter firm with care
cut two 15 inch pieces right sides up
remove from table any coffee cup
redundancy noted as it pleases
cut diagonal, into long pieces
measuring two and a half inches wide
some prefer two and a quarter inside
stack them and note the ends have heels and toes
heel to toe, toe to heel, that's how it goes
stacked face up, sew with right sides together
then press long edges making lengthwise fold
soon your quilt will be finished as of old

archived
rampart
flamboyance ​


----------



## syrenn

_


Basking in Dream
Flamboyant love
Rage against the ramparts
Archived in the Heart​_





new words 
pain
sight 
lantern


----------



## theliq

syrenn said:


> Basking in Dream
> Flamboyant love
> Rage against the ramparts
> Archived in the Heart​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new words
> pain
> sight
> lantern


 In the dead of the night,
                                            In his hateful sight,
                                             With no lantern came,
                                               A soldier to cause such pain.

NEW WORDS
DESPERATION
REALIZATION
PACIFICATION


----------



## midcan5

many feel life a act of quiet desperation
yet often some small realization moves the spirit 
to a place, not of pacification, but of anticipation.

spinach 
liver 
broccoli


----------



## freedombecki

where liver labrador a-running goes
betwixt spinach and green broccoli rows
searching out whatever only he knows
yet when he comes sauntering back he glows

fuse
variation
signs​


----------



## theliq

freedombecki said:


> where liver labrador a-running goes
> betwixt spinach and green broccoli rows
> searching out whatever only he knows
> yet when he comes sauntering back he glows
> 
> fuse
> variation
> signs​


 Cute PUP but looks a bit naughty to me...what's his name(only a boy could have a face like that)steve


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> Shards of crystalline clarity dulled by an angst no one cleanses. ​
> propelled
> redundant
> bias


 Nice Ropey,Very Nice.steve


----------



## freedombecki

theliq said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> where liver labrador a-running goes
> betwixt spinach and green broccoli rows
> searching out whatever only he knows
> yet when he comes sauntering back he glows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Cute PUP but looks a bit naughty to me...what's his name(only a boy could have a face like that)steve
Click to expand...

I just call the playful mutt Izzy, short for "Is, too". I fell very, very hard for the I'm-so-right attitude on his determined if not a tad credulous (I did not take the cookie off the counter) face in the picture.

propelled
redundant
bias

cutting the fabric on the bias
propels the grain to stretch from top to side
round log cabin* benefits
by having more to it than long and wide
before how-tos are fully known
redundantly new quilts get sewn

* link to view bias log cabin

croquette
lark
totem

​


----------



## Ropey

On a lark she carved an eagle
with a pole from croquettes. 
She then posted the totem,
with a call for requests.​
surf
depend
shift


----------



## Capstone

_*Upon the surf 
and shifting tide

an adult diaper 
takes a ride 

and leaves a wrinkled 
ass behind.

So long, Depends
(and Granny's pride)!*_​
Hemp
Bong
Bud


----------



## Ropey

His head is empty whilst plate's all full,
He lights the hemp bong and takes a pull.
It's tough to run and of course to duel,
So toss the match and dump that bud fuel.​repair
sustain
vibrato


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> His head is empty whilst plate's all full,
> He lights the hemp bong and takes a pull.
> It's tough to run and of course to duel,
> So toss the match and dump that bud fuel.​repair
> sustain
> vibrato



The vibrato of Ropeys
Under sustain strain
Clearly required repair
But Ropey strode off the stage
In total and utter despair


----------



## Ropey

3 words?

It's fortunate that I'm here
to pick up the thread theliq did queer

Summertime
Saucy
Situation


----------



## theliq

Ropey said:


> 3 words?
> 
> It's fortunate that I'm here
> to pick up the thread theliq did queer
> 
> Summertime
> Saucy
> Situation


 O Ropey I was so intent with my intense consentration,I forgot my three wordation..............Thank You My Friend......                                                                                                                                                                                                               steven in the summertime lives in a plastic sphere
                                                              so fortunate the saucy Ropey's here
                                                                                                      to get him into a better situation
                                                                                                                                             with his grammar and dictation


 again thanks ropie.....new words. and I'm going to make it hard,but maybe not for you champions of the word.

lawrencium
mascadine
percuss


----------



## Capstone

_*Artificial as lawrencium,
percussive as the feet on muscadines
that crush the funny grapes behind the scenes,
a baffled poet tries to not look dumb.*_​Folic
Acid
Kiss


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> _*Artificial as lawrencium,
> percussive as the feet on muscadines
> that crush the funny grapes behind the scenes,
> a baffled poet tries to not look dumb.*_​



^ 
But did.
In a fib.


----------



## Ropey

Put lawrencium in the bowl
mascadine follows it whole
with percussion on the knoll
following rhythms of the soul​
much
ado
done


----------



## freedombecki

the twilight falls as day is done
a niece's birthday brought good fun
the much ado her parents make
provide her glitter, presents, cake

reverse
constellation
lift
​​


----------



## Ropey

All it will need is a memory to shake,
to reverse the cake from crumbs to bake.
As drifts in such an icy constellation make,
tasty tendrils for your niece's good sake.​
apply
appease
fronds


----------



## theliq

Capstone said:


> _*Artificial as lawrencium,
> percussive as the feet on muscadines
> that crush the funny grapes behind the scenes,
> a baffled poet tries to not look dumb.*_​Folic
> Acid
> Kiss



Excellent.....Capstone


----------



## freedombecki

in hidden creek behind the pond
  was often seen, palmetto frond
and through the drought, though brown it turned
its will to live appeased parts burned
when closeness to sure death belied
tenacity sheer vim supplied ​
silence
elucidate
someday


----------



## theliq

freedombecki said:


> in hidden creek behind the pond
> was often seen, palmetto frond
> and through the drought, though brown it turned
> its will to live appeased parts burned
> when closeness to sure death belied
> tenacity sheer vim supplied ​
> silence
> elucidate
> someday



Hi Becki


Someday,I will in Silence,Elucidate

Rasta
Pasta
Master


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> in hidden creek behind the pond
> was often seen, palmetto frond
> and through the drought, though brown it turned
> its will to live appeased parts burned
> when closeness to sure death belied
> tenacity sheer vim supplied ​
> silence
> elucidate
> someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Becki
> 
> 
> Someday,I will in Silence,Elucidate
> 
> Rasta
> Pasta
> Master
Click to expand...


OK,I'll do it then.

   Last summer I was down Jamaica way,
   I saw towards me come a Rasta
   Im hair swayin like black Pasta
   I hear im mutter im was de Master


Jah Rasta Far I

OK folks as I'm in the mood,another 3


zungguzunguguzung
sweet
sensations

Sorry Guys and Gals.....but we are not on this thread for a holiday...are we ????????


----------



## freedombecki

sweet sensations have been sung
when the bells have all been rung
snoring sounds roll off the tongue
zungguzunguzungguzung​ 
aviary
gusset
barring


----------



## Ropey

requiem singers
summer winds sputtering rain
wintry readiness

(July 3 = 16C/61F)


----------



## freedombecki

winds
hurricane
readiness

dark winds are howling
bells pealing out readiness
summer hurricane

liquid
smooth
placid


​


----------



## panurg

freedombecki said:


> liquid
> smooth
> placid
> 
> 
> ​



The liquidator's smile was smooth as an Hombourg hat 
his words like grosgrain
placid finesse
as he took the family silver​



medlar 
awl
saunter​


----------



## freedombecki

medlar wood hardness
unbreakable arrow points
awls for sewing saunts
heartbreak
indigo
punish​ 
​


----------



## panurg

freedombecki said:


> heartbreak
> indigo
> punish​



_Dawns are heartbreaking
From the indigo straits to Ossian's seas, on pink and orange sands washed by the vinous sky 
This is your punishment._​

I cheated with this one,  the cheat codes are:

drunken
boat
season


----------



## Capstone

*The Cunning Craft*

*A drunken tongue will often fail to rock
the man within the pink and fleshy boat,
where seasoned, sober flicking can unlock
climactic waves that keep the craft afloat...*​
Pass 
Gas
Fragrantly


----------



## freedombecki

Yellowstone fragrance
lupines, lilies, Old Faithful
gas-spewing geysers

distinguish
nectar
stenography​


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ropey said:


> His head is empty whilst plate's all full,
> He lights the hemp bong and takes a pull.
> It's tough to run and of course to duel,
> So toss the match and dump that bud fuel.​repair
> sustain
> vibrato



;-)


----------



## theliq

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> His head is empty whilst plate's all full,
> He lights the hemp bong and takes a pull.
> It's tough to run and of course to duel,
> So toss the match and dump that bud fuel.​repair
> sustain
> vibrato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
Click to expand...


My bellies full but I'm hungry
A hungry man is an angry man
The dirt's too tough
I can't grow enough

A hungry man is an angry man


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ok, 3 new words:

enchanted, mere, haunted


----------



## theliq

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ok, 3 new words:
> 
> enchanted, mere, haunted



No,No,No


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

theliq said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, 3 new words:
> 
> enchanted, mere, haunted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,No,No
Click to expand...


It was for Ropey anyhow..  Just sayin


----------



## Ropey

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ok, 3 new words:
> 
> enchanted, mere, haunted



A enchanted story without telling,
is a rose without smelling.
A haunted glimpse merely yet unseen,
in a valley found twixt and tween.


valley, story, glimpse


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Ropey said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, 3 new words:
> 
> enchanted, mere, haunted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A enchanted story without telling,
> is a rose without smelling.
> A haunted glimpse merely yet unseen,
> in a valley found twixt and tween.
> 
> 
> valley, story, glimpse
Click to expand...


You are so impressive and started my morning with a smile


----------



## Capstone

Ropey said:


> ...valley, story, glimpse



_*The Red-light Valley Girls and Mountin' Pimps,
an evil lowland stare (or righteous glimpse?),

an ancient story mainly penned for Man  
(and maybe, too, for 'higher-function' chimps):

Some lettuce for the needy outstretched hands,
a rubber for the swollen outstretched glans,

all for the sake of 15 minutes bliss...
to briefly quench the deeper loneliness.*_​
Blue, Red, Kachina.


----------



## Capstone

No takers? 

Guess it falls on me...

_*The liquid Blue Kachina's Dance
will warn the coming Age
of phony Pomp and Circumstance --
so masked, the Pueblo Sage,
as if within a rhythmic trance,
will sadly set the stage
and rip away the guise of chance
to swiftly turn the page.
From blue to red, the star's advance 
above the Earth will gauge
and drench the heavens' full expanse
with purifying rage.*_​
Prophecy, lore, discovery.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> No takers?
> 
> Guess it falls on me...
> 
> _*The liquid Blue Kachina's Dance
> will warn the coming Age
> of phony Pomp and Circumstance --
> so masked, the Pueblo Sage,
> as if within a rhythmic trance,
> will sadly set the stage
> and rip away the guise of chance
> to swiftly turn the page.
> From blue to red, the star's advance
> above the Earth will gauge
> and drench the heavens' full expanse
> with purifying rage.*_​
> Prophecy, lore, discovery.



I'll see your rage and raise you some harmony.


Rivers churn without waters.
Breezes blow when all is still.
Lightning strikes in dark quarters.
Prophecy shivers with no chill.

Knowledge discovered without lore.
Sunrise beaming without a sight.
Ravens swiftly greet nevermore.
Soaring there without a flight.


Rivers, harmony, steed


----------



## Capstone

_*Safe as ANY 'trusty steed',
Centaurus points the way below
the plane of all the planted seed
where Pisces Rivers overflow
and cultivate the Cult of Need
in harmony with winds that blow
(and whip, and scream, and sometimes bleed)
from where most humans just don't know.*_​
Nibiru, Anunnaki, gods.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thou dost harken gods
 planets from afar,
Anunnaki Nephilim 
where first Nibiru star

When sons of gods
 knew daughters of men 

Giants in the land
Return again.



water
mountain
summit


----------



## Ropey

I just paged back to post one
and read all--it all was fun
I hope this thread is never done
Or our yarns never completely spun
Who will post the nextest verse?
After this it can't get worse:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Splattered in ink
these rhymes stink
the lines too dink
eee

Blithering blathering rambling scrambling looking for reasons to keep going and going like a fated raven crowing this line is too verbose.

Slithering slathering ambling gambling cooking with too many seasonings and too little reasonings knowing this line is a mountain flop.

Latest internal report.
This damn line's too short.

Got me to thinking and drinking and stinking and clinking that maybe oh baby another rum & water toddy: this line is bunk.

Operatic acrobatics spazzing and tazzing and running amok without any clock:somebody should give this line the bum's rush.

I can't seem to stop.
Quick! Call a forum cop.


Damn it all, I ran out of toilet paper before the summit....






Ring, rhyme, reason


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Clever! 

Ring on thy rhyme
For time
and season

Do not
hold back
thy gift
for reason



words
daggers
skill


----------



## Capstone

*The Pitjant'jaras tell the tale of one,
Wurluru (and his weapons in the sky),
who slings his daggers from a migrant sun 
that devastates the lands it passes by.
So, heed the word the father passed to son:
prepare to hone your skills (or just to die);
and when Wurluru comes again, to RUN;
take shelter in the caves of Bogong 'igh.*​
Olmec, astronauts, artifacts.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> Olmec, astronauts, artifacts.



The Olmec's skies were gray.
With rivers black and frozen.
Their men of valor long gone.
Astronauts of basalt intentions.
Where are your artifacts now?

Riven, raven, cleft


----------



## Capstone

_*Alighting from the Serpent's tail
to points beyond the riven veil,
where Adad's Sacred Raven flies,
MUL.UGA.MUSHEN takes the skies...

and sends ahead her darkest sun --
the offspring of the Fallen One
descended to the blood of Cain --
to carry forth the crimson rain...

that fills the clefts and reservoirs
the cyclical Celestial Wars
engrave on every seventh trip
and cause our planet's poles to flip.*_​
Kukulcan, Chich'en Itza, shadow.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> Kukulcan, Chich'en Itza, shadow.


Kukulcan's spent, yet sought on halcyon thrall,
Chich'en Itza's gone with nary a shadow call.
Parades of shades long gone and sent adrift,
Where they went was an Empiric short shift.

spent, sought, empiric


----------



## Capstone

_*From his senses the empiricist
sought to counter the rationalist.
He failed to conceive
what he spent to perceive,
so his writings were widely dismissed.*_​
Armageddon, tribulation, redemption.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> Armageddon, tribulation, redemption.



Armageddon
like turquoise camel beads
smooth polished stones
tumbled in oceans of fears
warding off tribulations of a
whispered ephemeral redemption
hanging 'round icy columned
minds


radiated, penultimate, locomotive


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> words
> daggers
> skill



Words can create a dagger of air,
Trampling some in the guise of fair.
Glance about in skillful sight,
Fair shall transform to what is right.

Well Met Jeremiah.



shelf, prosper, light


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Souls dark night
locomotive light

cattle trains rattle
herded like cattle

Nazis thunder
people wonder

where their going
without knowing

Radiant hate
devils berate

Penultimate death
the final breath 

The world was still
while they did kill

On Souls dark night
to their delight
6 million bright........
Stars.

Never forget. 

firmament
beauty
sky


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> Souls dark night
> locomotive light
> 
> cattle trains rattle
> herded like cattle
> 
> Nazis thunder
> people wonder
> 
> where their going
> without knowing
> 
> Radiant hate
> devils berate
> 
> _Penultimate death
> the final breath _
> 
> The world was still
> while they did kill
> 
> On Souls dark night
> to their delight
> 6 million bright........
> Stars.
> 
> Never forget.



Very nice twist. 



Jeremiah said:


> firmament
> beauty
> sky




Enfolded in intricate beauty,
multi dimensional firmament.
Our history non chronological,
heaving we heathen skyward.
If weird and warp we woof,
then dare we weave?


Causeway, opaque, silence


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Under the causeway and out to sea
my little boat
carries me

windy gale
 opaque sails
lift

a gift - 
silence - listen!
water glistens

feel the sun
too much fun

being free
on the sea

my little boat
carries me


battle, brigade, storm


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> Under the causeway and out to sea
> my little boat
> carries me
> 
> windy gale
> opaque sails
> lift
> 
> a gift -
> silence - listen!
> water glistens
> 
> feel the sun
> too much fun
> 
> being free
> on the sea
> 
> my little boat
> carries me
> 
> battle, brigade, storm



Battle is as battle does,
Such a storm is not a buzz.
Low yield brigade yells to "Stop"!
So if they don't, so then they drop. 

perpetuate, undone, focus


----------



## Capstone

_*I bought a brand new Focus
the colors of "the free"--

red, like bloody bodies strewn  
all over Ramadi;

white, like linens used to wrap
the wounds of Afghani's;

blue, like bruises on the backs
of shills who chant "Morsi!"--

so my new ride perpetuates
the global tyranny

of undone conquests funded by
consumers just like me.*_​
DHS, FEMA, NSA.


----------



## Ropey

DHS is NSA with regards to FEMA 

DHS activates and radiates.
NSA obfuscates and hesitates.
FEMA confiscates and isolates.
For the good of all the states.
And of course, their postulates.


Blither, blather, blotter


----------



## Capstone

Ropey said:


> DHS is NSA with regards to FEMA



FEMA is a department of the DHS; the NSA (a DoD agency) is the DHS's backdoor to usurping DoD funding, equipment, and personnel for use domestically.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> DHS is NSA with regards to FEMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA is a department of the DHS; the NSA (a DoD agency) is the DHS's backdoor to usurping DoD funding, equipment, and personnel for use domestically.
Click to expand...


^^^ Blither, blather, blotter ^^^

Caught you.



And now, this has been fun, but I'm rather done.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

He blathered on
throughout the night
the blithering idiot 
went on in spite

This blot of humanity
who bordered insanity
would not silence his tongue
which left none among.  Him.

laurel, regal, remote


----------



## Ropey

^^   



Jeremiah said:


> laurel, regal, remote




No one bother to ask about me,
I am no one and with no laurels.
Thus I am but a simple man,
who has wronged by degree.

They must know who I am,
Since I am everywhere.

In the village and in the town,
in the regal palace and in jail.
Aiding in the smarts of hearts,
while tossing a conversation down.

So while I'm in this simple mood,
in between questions and answers.
Regarding what's blessed or messed,
just like you.. waiting for decisions to be made.


Unravel, direction, rapport


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Ropey said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> laurel, regal, remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one bother to ask about me,
> I am no one and with no laurels.
> Thus I am but a simple man,
> who has wronged by degree.
> 
> They must know who I am,
> Since I am everywhere.
> 
> In the village and in the town,
> in the regal palace and in jail.
> Aiding in the smarts of hearts,
> while tossing a conversation down.
> 
> So while I'm in this simple mood,
> in between questions and answers.
> Regarding what's blessed or messed,
> just like you.. waiting for decisions to be made.
> 
> 
> Unravel, direction, rapport
Click to expand...


You're a deep well.  That's for sure.  - J.


----------



## Coyote

Unravel, direction, rapport

dark places
within shadows
who can not exist without light
directionless, substanceless

faces without hearts
unravel under scrutiny
beneath your strobe
remorseless 
in hard edged shadow
without direction

rapport becomes a labor
of words and thoughts
without sinew

without heart.


halleluha, light, love


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Unravel, direction, rapport
> 
> dark places
> within shadows
> who can not exist without light
> directionless, substanceless
> 
> faces without hearts
> unravel under scrutiny
> beneath your strobe
> remorseless
> in hard edged shadow
> without direction
> 
> rapport becomes a labor
> of words and thoughts
> without sinew
> 
> without heart.
> 
> halleluha, light, love




^ Nice interweave.  

Hallelujah; such a sublime
expression of joy divine.
It's love from a well lit mansion,
lighted with a key in scansion.


accomplish, challenge, ocean


----------



## Capstone

_*Amid the Cosmic Ocean's lapping waves,
where ancient sailors challenged all the "laws"
of interstellar travel's fatal flaws,
are monuments that also serve as graves.

What DIDN'T die on those ill-fated ships
was sent to seed the lands of distant stars
with DNA that's similar to ours,
accomplishing The Mission of those trips:

survival of a species of great means,
which faced destruction in the distant past
and failed to skirt a super nova's blast...
but DID escape extinction through their genes.

So, we who live today on planet Earth
are just a line descended from that race
which impregnated our galactic space...
and perished in the act of giving birth.*_​
KY, prophylactic, ribbed.


----------



## Ropey

> KY, prophylactic, ribbed.



From that, a riddle:



Q:  What takes KY to bed and yet is all laced and ribbed without thread?

A:  Your prophylactic head. 



ditch, digger, poof


----------



## Coyote

Two men dig a ditch
sideways glancing
for proof beyond doubt
what lies in ones eyes
is a lie
one digger is a witch
but which?


carrots, onions, potatos


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Two men dig a ditch
> sideways glancing
> for proof beyond doubt
> what lies in ones eyes
> is a lie
> one digger is a witch
> but which?
> 
> carrots, onions, potatos



The one with the lie in their heart.  I'm glad I don't have to judge. 

I have no inspiration, only perspiration,
Oh so heavily now, on my deepening brow.
There's potatoes, carrots and onion for stew,
But the words don't come until I am through.

I can't find my poet's *license*, what a *tribulation *and it was just here in my wallet, right beside my buffoon's *certification*.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Coyote said:


> Unravel, direction, rapport
> 
> dark places
> within shadows
> who can not exist without light
> directionless, substanceless
> 
> faces without hearts
> unravel under scrutiny
> beneath your strobe
> remorseless
> in hard edged shadow
> without direction
> 
> rapport becomes a labor
> of words and thoughts
> without sinew
> 
> without heart.
> 
> 
> halleluha, light, love



I love what you wrote.   You're a poet!  Who knew??  (jk)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

His Glory
doth tell the story

of a yoke that is light
held by His Might

His Love is the Power
You'll need in that hour

that now draweth near
for all who doth fear

Deny Not His Name
 Jesus whose Fame

Is known through the land
He's reaching his Hand

Recieve him tonight
While there is still light

Harken angels to sing
Hallelujah shall bring

Salvation to thine
Own house

His Blood shed for thee
on Calvary's tree

Come Unto Me

He whispers...

earth, wind, fire


----------



## Capstone

_*The Holy Prithvi Mata filled
our tiny earthen vessels' lungs
with Muk'ya Vayu's winds of life,
and placed upon our puny tongues
the licks of Agni's cleansing fires,
with which to spread the word among
the hearts She filled with pure desires
and songs that Saraswati sung.*_​
There, they're, their.


----------



## Coyote

earth, wind, fire




Earth for all who stood before
And lie beneath unseeing feet
Reborn we hope but cannot know
In roots and bark and bough

Wind for them who wait to come
Thoughts like spirits flowing through
In dreams they waken softly slow
And die before the morning sun

Fire cleans and scours the plain
Denies it life yet cracks the seed
And wetted by the heavy rains
Sinks wind born ash to roots again

pebbles, drops, sparks


----------



## freedombecki

there they are in their harvest colors
tomatoes alight as fire
sunbeams flicker on their shiny skins
as soft winds shake them slightly
blithely the earth smiles in summer's array
a solitary butterfly flits from herb to herb
still flowering tiny purple bouquets
of affable scents that beckon recompense
to winged lovers​ 


 

elation vigor swarthy


----------



## Ropey

> elation vigor swarthy



Righteous indignation!
Moralities swift elation!
Yackity yack don't talk back!
Yackity yack that's just wack!
Meeting expectations with vigor!
That's not what you'd figger!
Serious Situations!
Swarthy Abrogations!
Lay it down and walk away!
Live to post another day!

Wither, rather, require


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Wither thou goest
Only Spirit knowest

Like wind on a plain
wheat bow down 
again

only tares will not yield
to bend low in thy field

pride rather require
Stiff necked in mire

the wheat and the tares
how to tell?

One for the heaven
the other for the hell 

*  Trivia fact   Wheat and tares look identical in the field.   The only way to tell the difference is when the wind blows.  The wheat bows down while the tares stand erect.   It is quite indicative of the stiff necked who lack humility...  

brilliance, illuminate, elucidate


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

syrenn said:


> Can you hear time, gentle pressure
> Fathomless motion
> Silent the Clock
> Listen to Eternity Cosmic Advice
> Where the Universe
> Breathes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *new words*
> frost
> sheen
> pen



Love this one.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> elation vigor swarthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Righteous indignation!
> Moralities swift elation!
> Yackity yack don't talk back!
> Yackity yack that's just wack!
> Meeting expectations with vigor!
> That's not what you'd figger!
> Serious Situations!
> Swarthy Abrogations!
> Lay it down and walk away!
> Live to post another day!
> 
> Wither, rather, require
Click to expand...



Swarthy Abrogations!

Dang - that's a phrase I'm itching to use somewhere


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

no takers? 

A minstrel with brilliance to spare
illuminates minds with grandiose flair

Waiting for when
you'll elucidate life
again -
with poets pen

wring, wreck, wraith


----------



## Coyote

brilliance, illuminate, elucidate

Quiet things illuminate
The rustle of small lives searching 
The whisper of wings
finding

Quiet things elucidate
A mothers soundless gesture
A restless infant soothed
Finding sleep

Quiet things reside in edges
between sleep and conscious thought
a suns noisy brilliance
reflected on the moon
Finding sleep again.

summer, heat, rain


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Long for a breeze - hot summer sun
where heat is sweltering and I am undone
oh for some rain - to cool off the day
Under the shade - I think I'll stay

swathering, abbrogation, locution


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> no takers?



Patience learned is triumph earned and anxiousness spurned.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Coyote said:


> brilliance, illuminate, elucidate
> 
> Quiet things illuminate
> The rustle of small lives searching
> The whisper of wings
> finding
> 
> Quiet things elucidate
> A mothers soundless gesture
> A restless infant soothed
> Finding sleep
> 
> Quiet things reside in edges
> between sleep and conscious thought
> a suns noisy brilliance
> reflected on the moon
> Finding sleep again.
> 
> summer, heat, rain



love your poetry, Coyote.  You're very talented!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Ropey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> no takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience learned is triumph earned and anxiousness spurned.
Click to expand...


The pot that called the kettle black was hidden from sight by his own back!


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> no takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience learned is triumph earned and anxiousness spurned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pot that called the kettle black was hidden from sight by his own back!
Click to expand...


Acceptance of the thoughts of others is key, even if you don't believe me.


Since, about, maelstrom


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Oh I believe you - I believe that you don't see you were the subject line in that last one!  lol!   

Since when hath a poet
used his words to attack

without seeing the maelstrom created for lack?
About which he's blinded - tis his own deed done first
yet others he'll judge for the thing he doth worst!

magnify, spindle, spelunker


----------



## Ropey

Moving weight for forums order,
whilst pushing ideas on the border.
Some with the third eye can see,
Some try and double-jack me.
All my words are belong to now,
Whether driven or dug by plow.

Lay it down and walk away
Live to post another day

Laying trails and making waves,
I'm too busy building staves.
Hold in sway the coming storm,
so to keep our asses warm.
There's no tattoos on my neck,
I'm not looking for respect.

Lay it down and walk away
Live to post another day

This is our home alley, dude,
So yeah, we've got lot's of attitude.
I've never seen you here before,
Welcome to the writing floor.
This could be my last night,
So I'd better answer right.

Lay it down and walk away
Live to post another day

Why I'm looking at your hand?
To break a bit of change man!
I'm down here on the curb,
So I'd like to buy a verb.
One or two will go for that,
or better yet just pass the hat.

Lay it down and walk away
Live to post another day

I'm cooking up some tasty goo,
and it's sure not a toxic stew.
Inhaling this fine fruity vapor,
from a malty sugared taper.
Living in a a writer's shack,
while these words, they do stack.

Lay it down and walk away
Live to post another day


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

In your lust for blood you forgot to use the three words.   Let's have them.  - Jeri


----------



## Ropey

magnify, spindle, spelunker


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

where's the poem?


----------



## Ropey

Jeremiah said:


> where's the poem?



With the underpants gnome?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Ropey said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the poem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the underpants gnome?
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware you wore underpants.  Looks like you're still in diapers to me.  Good thing.  We don't need it on this thread.  I think I'll wait until you "grow up" a bit... seems you've gone off the rails again, Ropey.  Bye, now.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Ropey

Serious is as serious does.

Laugh at life or live with strife. 



> magnify, spindle, spelunker



I'd rather be lying on the corner of a populous curb,
Than alone and yet bereft of those in my "burb".
Well met and well done as this is indeed for sooth,
From that magnified statement follows this simple truth.
You are appreciated and well-wished in the USMB "urb".

This forum is one of the best, oh yes indeed,
We plant our word, in a prolific, not spindly seed,
Welcome for wondering and wandering this way,
And for spelunking words in our life long play.
Thanks for you and your words of seed we need.

Bring, Ring, Rung


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elation vigor swarthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Righteous indignation!
> Moralities swift elation!
> Yackity yack don't talk back!
> Yackity yack that's just wack!
> Meeting expectations with vigor!
> That's not what you'd figger!
> Serious Situations!
> Swarthy Abrogations!
> Lay it down and walk away!
> Live to post another day!
> 
> Wither, rather, require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Swarthy Abrogations!
> 
> Dang - that's a phrase I'm itching to use somewhere
Click to expand...


How I was thinking of it?

Yeshua ben Joseph, the swarthy, curly-haired carpenter of the first century AD somehow becomes a blond-haired, blue-eyed savior with very Anglo-German-Nordic features in Mel Gibson's "Passion of the Christ". The 'Jews' are ugly gnome-like creatures and Jesus is by Western standards a gorgeous specimen. He is not one of THEM. Not really. He's something else. He's also been abrogated.

So, just another swarthy abrogation. 

I lay it down and walk away.


----------



## Capstone

_*The Pride of Allied Forces 'rung
the message of the "new" and "clear" 
from whereupon the Devil's tongue
spewed forth his super-powered FEAR.

 Quicksilver brings the mushroom clouds
that ring above the screams and pleas
of scores of unsuspecting crowds
condemned by their ethnicities...

like "Japs" who stood on Judgment Day
to witness with their dying breath:
that fatal flight, Enola Gay,
The Angel of Atomic Death!*_​
Soft, scoffed, aloft.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> Soft, scoffed, aloft.



Free WiFi at Starbucks, I'm so underwhelmed,
Aloft like a starship at Warp 9 but unhelmed.
I gobble Biscottis and slurp creamy Lattes,
Scoffing at blues and scuffing old soft shoes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjREyc7cV7A]Tap 365 - Double Soft Shoe Tap - YouTube[/ame]


Shiver, Abut, Rooted


----------



## Capstone

_*For longer than 
eleven years
the War on Terror's 
profiteers
have rooted through
 the rubble of 
the Towers felled 
to raise our fears...
and flags to wave 
in pseudo-love 
of 'God and Country' 
placed above
the truth and justice 
thus denied
the widely varied 
victims of...
the greed of those 
who SHOULD have died
abutting every 
body plied
to fatten wallets 
with the lives
THEIR shiv'ring terror 
took in stride.*_​
False patriotism kills.


----------



## Ropey

It lives in curtained shadows,
philosophy kills silent cries.
False patriotism will soon fade,
when the true one flies.


Regards Come Late


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> End the Fed.



Like the Pope in a daze, Ben is onto the cheese,
Winding through our finances with familiar ease.
Did he end his last job while paid with no fee,
It's more Fed magic--since nothing comes free.


----------



## Capstone

Ropey said:


> Regards Come Late



_*The puppet of the West was lost
(Mohamed Morsi had been tossed!),
so black ops falsely-flagged Assad
and now the "red line" has been crossed...

by sarin gas that reeks of fraud,
or at its VERY best seems odd:
with all to lose and none to gain,
Bashar 'd erect a lightening rod...

INVITING strikes on his domain
from foreign interests' bleak campaign
to steal the rule from righteous men
and prop up States where villains reign.

Regardless, here they come again:
more clearly false pretenses, then
the liars' latest war begins
to last 'til only god knows when.*_​_______________________

It doesn't matter whether the marionette in the White House is a Republican or a Democrat (I voted for Obama twice!); the _real_ string-pullers will always find or manufacture ways to perpetuate their unholy agenda.

Ropey's final three words: 



Ropey said:


> [...]nothing comes free.


----------



## Ropey

> nothing comes free.



Now who's to say how the big boys play?
You know their rules just aren't the same.
Nothing but a tray of chips, rewritten MIPS.
Just to win a nothing game...

You can shred your hair, it never comes fair,
We just can't buy all that free stuff.
I might advocate the devil, but at that level,
these boys play pretty darn rough.


Spending riotous defense


----------



## Ropey

Israel don't care cause Zionism is true,
and does all the things a Jew's gotta do.
While following Judaism's light calling,
the L-rd from above will not be falling. 

Blame complain shame


----------



## Capstone

*Think (and think again), 
Dear President,
of days when we the people 
loved your words,
like "Hope" and "Change" (not knowing 
what they meant!)
and gave approval ratings
 of two/thirds!

NOW LOOK upon your hopeless 
people's shame,
as you (and you alone) 
will bear the blame
for giving ample reason 
to complain
of changes made of NOTHING 
but the same:*​
Never ending war.


----------



## daveman

There is a never-ending war
Between the heart and mind
Not sure what they're fighting for
Deaf and mute and blind

The heart is fighting for love
The mind is fighting for truth
Neither knows what I write of
In my dreams of youth

There can be no winner
In this eternal war
The line grows ever thinner
Like the boy's oaths I swore

Standing on the threshold
Where the flame turns into smoke
I see that I've grown old
As autumn's reddened oak

For love is truth, and just as true
Truth is love I swear
And all I truly love is you
And fall's sunlight in your hair.


New words:
Tissue
Engine
Fingernail


----------



## Ropey

daveman said:


> New words:
> Tissue
> Engine
> Fingernail



Tissues for issues - Boxes for rust,
Debates & discussions - Make it or bust!
Until my life's engine turns to the dust,
Greed for pure speed is all I do trust.

Engine's full blast and firing at will,
Until this new ticker takes a spill.
Melting these Peltiers gives me a thrill,
While the process once again drops to nill.

Debate and create - Ready for more.
Letting no others keep the score,
Scrounging through spin right until 4,
Sailing this wordy ship to that shore.

Fingernails clean and typing again,
Rhyming them through thick and thin.
Not cracking mods or that hunk of tin,
So caring not for loss or win.

Argue and discuss - Here 'till forever,
Brethren some are while here together.
Mouse and board for leash and tether,
Satisfied and stopping -- No! Not ever.


Wake Trials Capital


----------



## freedombecki

in wake of trial
infidel loses his head
capital offense​cascade
panacea
riddle​


----------



## Capstone

_*Cascading from the holey chests
of bodies riddled pools
the panacea of the West:
the blood-soaked dollar rules!
And bills of rights are laid to rest,
as unsuspecting fools
are taught compliance at the best
indoctrinating schools.*_​
Prime-time viewing, propaganda.


----------



## Ropey

MY EYES
bleeding from reading
such short timed
and little primed
snippets of PROSE that force
me to dart from line
to viewing line
like a hyperactive OOMPA
loompa an
oompa LOOMPA that is trying 
to 
impart propaganda but
instead just shoots out
a big nose hanga




drift, repair, consider


----------



## freedombecki

humor's good repair
considering drift of thread
into the gloaming​ 
petition
wassail
serotinal


----------



## Capstone

_*Wassailing gluttons
ignore petitions to stem  
serotinal war*_​
Trapped human race...


----------



## Capstone

_*I looked for superheroes at The Hall
of Justice (that's become a costumed curse)
outfitted by the Masters ruling all
the "leaders" of the DC Universe,

and thought I might have seen a Superman
sent from above to "save the planet Earth"!
Instead I fell for Luther's evil plan
and voted for much less than it was worth

believing in that superhero crap --
that ANYONE could save the human race
from falling ever deeper for the trap
the Global Villains cruelly set in place.*_​
God help us.


----------



## Ropey

No Gods will help to truss the muss for us. 



Slapped, sloped, slumped


----------



## freedombecki

slapped on his saddle one morning for pleasure
rode out to the wilderness on his best horse
friends stayed the trail for merriment's measure
but he ventured down slope in malapert force
taking the easy road in their good leisure
they noticed nothing around them of course

for he had ridden o'er small canyon crest
beyond their hearing; they could not envision
his fall and slumping where he came to rest
even the best steed in fate's split decision
can only stand by though with sadness possessed
that boss's collision beckoned death's division

only the angels knew that he was blessed​
conducive
edify
viscid​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> conducive
> edify
> viscid​





Becki fritters and flutters, she folds and spends,
While edifying so many of her dear old friends.
She's conducive to time flying on viscid dreams,
And if you ask, she'll tell you just what it means.






Sure, shore, sand


----------



## Coyote

Sure, shore, sand



hesitant 
we stray upon the strand
a place that's neither sea nor sand
and wonder as we watch the shore
if in between places
are an unopened door



drizzle dazzle drink


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> drizzle dazzle drink



Talk about your dazzles,
talk about your thrills.
One woman drinks,
another woman spills.

Now what I've told you,
and yes, what I've said.
Should drizzle your thoughts,
right off of your thread.

(You did say drink...)



one winged dove


----------



## Capstone

_*The hawks of war now masquerade as doves
and camouflage a poisoned olive branch 
delivered to their prey without a chance
of peace or liberty from the above's...

ambitious, blood-soaked talons unopposed
by naked bodies grasping now at straws
to hide themselves amid the UN's laws...*_*
designed to leave them totally exposed.

Beware, O' Syria, The Wing-ed Ones
have no desire for a lasting peace
to DE-destabilize the Middle East
and cut the profits made by running guns.*​
Zion's Trojan horse.


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> Zion's Trojan horse.




Zion can see the forest for the trees,
and they're trying to bury the breeze.
Slow down Trojan, you're going to freeze,
H-s horse will come when they lose all pleas.

Autumn, colors, brilliant


----------



## Capstone

_*A "Comet" unlike any one gone by 
(beyond itself) is slowly bearing down
to spread its wings across the Autumn sky,
in mockery of colors on the ground.

Its brilliant yellows, oranges, reds, and browns
will sneeringly drown-out the peoples' cries
with never-heard-before auroric sounds
on days when our opposing suns will rise.*_​
The Phoenix reborn.


----------



## theliq

Capstone said:


> _*A "Comet" unlike any one gone by
> (beyond itself) is slowly bearing down
> to spread its wings across the Autumn sky,
> in mockery of colors on the ground.
> 
> Its brilliant yellows, oranges, reds, and browns
> will sneeringly drown-out the peoples' cries
> with never-heard-before auroric sounds
> on days when our opposing suns will rise.*_​
> The Phoenix reborn.



Nice Cappie,steve


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> The Phoenix reborn.



The vibrancy of it's heart reborn,
Risen in proof without lie.
A Phoenix which from the start,
Saw truth without goodbye.

The crystal bubbling brook,
The ringing steeple bell.
Within the sound of silence, 
That nothing can quite quell.

Within the hardest, sharpest wit,
And those biting words in mock.
The Phoenix just laughed at it,
When she heard Prospero talk.


Leisure, simple, deter


----------



## Coyote

Leisure in the mumble of old men&#8217;s words
Sticking like floss between the teeth
spitting out the quick and strong

youth sees promise in fast waters
undeterred by hidden teeth
they miss the grace in simple stones


travel boney haze


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> travel boney haze



I hear the diesel come alive,
A chorus line strumming.
With every beat of metal drive,
And home, of course I'm running. 

This melody seems hazy & right,
Even though I have no dancer.
Just bright headlights in the night,
With radio's echo in answer.

{musical interlude}

Now it ain't no driving crime,
and there's no broken mime.
So it might just be quicker,
To travel down in time.

'Cause this morning I'm so lazy, 
I can't even seem to bust a move.
This music's got me funky & crazy,
Because my bone's in the groove.

{musical interlude}

{repeat}

{coda}


----------



## Capstone

_*We hear the shadow symphonies compose 
oppressing scores without an interlude
or higher codas for the deeper lows
repeated in those strains forever skewed;

we beg them for a different melody
for which to write the lyrics of our dreams
to sing aloud in racial harmony 
instead of drowning out each others' screams. *_​
Divided we fall.


----------



## Impenitent

Capstone said:


> _*We hear the shadow symphonies compose
> oppressing scores without an interlude
> or higher codas for the deeper lows
> repeated in those strains forever skewed;
> 
> we beg them for a different melody
> for which to write the lyrics of our dreams
> to sing aloud in racial harmony
> instead of drowning out each others' screams. *_​
> Divided we fall.



Romneyswings like a pendulum do
Caddies in garages, two by two
General Motors, anticipating the end
The dividend checks, he'll never spend

Now if you search Huff-n-puff and read out about Seamus
You'll see a story t'wd woof up Reince Priebus
But if you missed the quip and still support Miit
Poor old Seamus, he turned into shit

Grandpa's old serape, and your Granny's sister wives
Firing all the hired help, your giggle sure belies
If we mock the way you talk, knowin' you don't eat grits
That's just your away game, falling down the muddy Missisip

dang me hell


----------



## Capstone

_*My brother asked me, "What the hell?";
my sister claimed to "give a dang";
our father rang the dinner bell,
then mother served the pork maringue...*_​
Circumcision is criminal.


----------



## freedombecki

what would life be like
if crime were circumcised out
would perfection peak​
riparian
rusticate
revenant​


----------



## Capstone

*The only kind of banking worth a damn
involves the banks that are riparian,
where George and Benjamin and Abraham
could fish as revenants of paper men...

and reminisce together on the shore
away from troubled times they fought to end, 
to sadly have their faces evermore
disgraced on little notes to save and spend...

and keep the urban masses well in check,
to free the wealthy few to rusticate
at distances prescribed to save their necks
when paper money's fin'ly seen as bait.*​
Cap and trade.


----------



## Capstone

_*Earth's polar icecaps on the move
from south to north and west to east 
are out to trade and thus to prove
the pull of that celestial beast...

unseen by most in retrograde
and sharply tilted orbit's course
that brings it back to where it's made
so many rounds of deadly force...

that pierced the known ecliptic plane
in line with cataclysms past...
and threatens life on Earth again
as perigee approaches fast.*_​
...with forked tongue.


----------



## Impenitent

"Half-Breed Chief"

There was once a leader of a great nation
In the face of obstruction and dire tribulation
A blight had befallen the land and growing darker
The burden and challenge of Comanche Chief Quannah Parker

Comancheria was enduring destruction of its herds of buffalo and horses
A losing war of attrition with incompassionate enemy forces
A plan to despoil their land, starving the Comanche without relief
This falling squarely on the shoulders of a half-breed Indian Chief

Quannah, the leader of this Indian band
The son of Peta Nocona and captured Cynthia Ann
Yes, Cynthia was taken from her family of thieves and demons
To be adopted by a tribe of human beings

Cynthia was rescued by searchers at the Pease River fork
She had forgotten her mother tongue, and died of a broken heart
Forbidden to return to a life deemed inferior
While son Quannah was learning the ways of the warrior

In visions of the future, and witnessing first hand
Quannah knew what was in store for his Indian band
This fiercest warrior chose to make his final stand
Nurturing assimilation into a civilization on Indian land

With a foothold in both white and Indian society
Proved an able ambassador to each, with impeccable propriety
Demonstrating the Indians to be men of peace and integrity
Contrasting the white man's history of contempt and zealotry

What lessons can we draw from the life of this man?
Who stood for peace and understanding while being overran
Perhaps not the amount of paint on the warrior's face
But the capacity of the heart to be the master race

Tear down wall


----------



## Capstone

_*A solitary tear ran down her face
and dropped to trickle down the inner wall
she scaled to peer into that sacred place -
surrounded, isolated, standing tall,

the man the woman wanted to explore
would not allow her to descend within
the prison he designed without a door
or windows with no iron bars therein.

And so she left a droplet at his feet
before she turned away to climb back down,
to leave her lesser half as incomplete
as life behind the wall he'd always found.*_​
Not as [it] seems.


----------



## Impenitent

Clarence Spoke in Court Today
(Pearl Jam)

At home
Watching pictures
Of crotch shots
With him on top
Legs raised in a V
Kicking away the ladder of opportunity

The Yalie's gave too much attention
To the fact he was Affirmative Action
King Clarence the wicked
Ruled his world

Clarence spoke in court today
Clarence spoke in court today

Clearly I remember
Mocking his accent
Seemed a mindless twit
But we unleashed a lion
Clenched his fists
As he blamed Thurgood for his standing

How could I forget
He was against voting rights
My jaw dropped wide open
Just like the day
Like the day I heard

He showed he was more right
Than his white classmates
He would have more wealth and might
King Clarence had no legacy
But he ruled his world

Clarence spoke in court today
Clarence spoke in court today

Try to forget this...
Try to erase this...
From the courtroom




Chicken every pot


----------



## Capstone

*Which bike I'd use that summer day I knew 
(my brand-new midnight Diamondback would do) -
to boldly play the game of chicken I'd
summarily been coldly challenged to...

by bullies out to steal the new kid's pride,
because to flinch and turn and not collide  
would only mean that I had "chickened-out"
in front of every other kid outside.

Just then I saw the rusty 'beat-about'
my freckled opposition pedaled out
and showed me how much more I had to lose
between my legs, to fill my heart with doubt.

That's when I knew I had to quickly choose
between the precious things I stood to bruise --
my pride seemed suddenly more apt to heal
than twisted spokes and broken metal screws.

Of course, in line with my Achilles' Heel,
I stirred the pot within by how I'd feel,
then overpaid to buy some cheap respect
from those to whom I'd prove my *spirit's* steel.*​
[You could always] buy another bike...


----------



## theliq

Impenitent said:


> Clarence Spoke in Court Today
> (Pearl Jam)
> 
> At home
> Watching pictures
> Of crotch shots
> With him on top
> Legs raised in a V
> Kicking away the ladder of opportunity
> 
> The Yalie's gave too much attention
> To the fact he was Affirmative Action
> King Clarence the wicked
> Ruled his world
> 
> Clarence spoke in court today
> Clarence spoke in court today
> 
> Clearly I remember
> Mocking his accent
> Seemed a mindless twit
> But we unleashed a lion
> Clenched his fists
> As he blamed Thurgood for his standing
> 
> How could I forget
> He was against voting rights
> My jaw dropped wide open
> Just like the day
> Like the day I heard
> 
> He showed he was more right
> Than his white classmates
> He would have more wealth and might
> King Clarence had no legacy
> But he ruled his world
> 
> Clarence spoke in court today
> Clarence spoke in court today
> 
> Try to forget this...
> Try to erase this...
> From the courtroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken every pot



Slight discrepancy....Verse One,line 5.....Should read..."WEARING HER ANKLES AS HER EAR RINGS"

just sayin,steve


----------



## Impenitent

Creep Alley

(to the tune of Mama's and Papa's Creeque Alley)

Mitt and Rick Perry were gettin' kinda scary
With big donors would leave the others behind
Huntsman and Pawlenty ,not really gettin' any
Seemed a little disinclined

As predicted, still conflicted, maybe sex addicted, Herman had to cut out
Pokemon couldn't really explain why
Threw his support to Newt
But still saw Mitt on the sly

Gingrich, Santorum. and Bachmann
All looked like the same plan
But how would Ron Paul play
Michele , lookin' like a moron, vain and spacey
In the home of John Wayne Gacy, clowned the upset of the day

Old Newt, new Newt, you can't believe an empty suit
But buy my book anyway!
Sweet young Callista, met her playing Twister
Made his patriotism rise in an odd way

Perry surged ahead like the cat who ate the canary,
But got instead, a niggerhead to carry
"Oopsy daisy, I'm a producer not a lazy, and 2 out 3 ain't bad"
And nobody's got a treasure trove except Karl Rove

Lookin' for old words, cold words, especially the code words
Values voters couldn't shake-up that mindset
Busted, disgusted, said they can't be trusted
Huntsman rode his bike into the sunset one day
And nobody's got a treasure trove except Karl Rove

Debate, berate, gotta be au fait
Who would you pick for a running mate
Gingrich had an epiphany, but left it with Tiffany
His days of credit are limited, anyway

When it's over, Santorum's babbling like a loon
While Newt plans his escape to the moon
Invoking Carl Sagan instead of Ronnie Reagan , wishes he had the etch-a-sketch
Mitt makes a center switch, either a priest or a pagan, not sure which

Big tent/small tent, money pays all rent at the end of the day
The rigging very plain, the neo's had to have it their way
Invent intent, crossroads money well spent
Right brain/left brain, always time to retrain the man from Bain

Adelson got in on the ground floor,
But Gingrich talked out, lost out, finally had to drop out
Sheldon, you could always buy another whore to swap out
So he jumped in that treasure trove with Karl Rove



Surviving the Autopsy


----------



## Capstone

Impenitent said:


> Surviving the Autopsy



Tough imagery. Too dark to indulge, at least for me.

I hope someone else takes a swing at it, though.


----------



## Impenitent

"Autopsy"

"It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring."
Carl Sagan



A long long time ago
I can still remember how
That Party used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while
But Watergate made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver
Bad news on the doorstep
I couldn't take one more step
I can't remember if I cried
When I read about his embittered bride
But something touched me deep inside
The day the Republican Party died
So

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
telling tricky Dick to take a hike
Go get Ford and Reagan,
The Bush boys and Carl Sagan
We're buryin' what we're losin'
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

Would you write the book of Mises
Or the theory of Two Santa Clauses
If Frank Luntz tells you so?
Would you repair the broken souls
Of widows of heros who screamed
"let's roll?"
And can you say "personal responsibility" real slow?

I knew you'd overreach again
Because you elected Ronnie Reagan
Sure enough you made it rough
You said unions didn't have the stuff
You sold crack to the blacks in the ghetto
To pay for your contra army peccadillo
I thought the world would scream
Then Ollie took one for the team
And I started singin'

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
telling Bonzo to take a hike
Go get Willie Horton and Lee Atwater
They're won't lead us to slaughter
We're buryin' what we're losin'
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

Going' for the royal flush
You installed George HW Bush 
and a new leader, name of Rush
And immediately began to gush
About the thousand points of light
But his VP was a fright
His knowledge of contras came to light
Seems he hadn't been forthright
So you went to war with Iraq to distract
And while we read his lips
Clinton threatened to eclipse
And Perot saw to this
The day the party died
And we were singing

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
telling HW to take a hike
Go get Karl Rove and Ollie North
To announce that henceforth
We're buryin' what we're losin'
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

Then, for eight years you were on your own
And moss grows fat on a rolling stone
But, that's not how it turned out to be
You bought 20th Century Fox
In every home, the Republican Party in a box
And you hired any Goldilocks
To spread the news
Then you brought Kenny Starr
A hitman from afar and presto, there you are
The dress had a sizzle
But eventually it fizzled
Newt shut down too soon
And made escape to the moon
He left us before the part
Where we were singing in the dark

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
Telling Newt to take a hike
Go get Dick Armey and Tom Delay
They'll believe it when you say
We're buryin' what we're losin''
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

When he sang for the PM and queen
In a coat he borrowed from John Dean
And a voice that came from you and me
Oh and while the PM was praying at the tower grounds*
The Jester slipped him ten billion pounds
The courtroom was adjourned
The fixed intelligence was returned
And while the Jester read a book on Napoleon
The Dixie Chicks pontificated on the podium
And over our shoulders went the sodium
The day the Republican Party died
We were singin'

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
Telling Cheney to take a hike
Go get Curveball and Colin Powell
They'll believe it when you howl
We're buryin' what we're losin'
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

Send in the clowns to a mortgage meltdown
Vegas looks like a modern ghost town
Like us, a losing streak and falling fast
But our travail has a solution at last
The ship of state is setting sail
And taking with it, the too big to fail
Golden parachutes for the chosen few
But forbidden fruit to me and you
Do you recall what we cried
The day the Republican Party died

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
Telling Dubya to take a hike
Go get Geithner and Dimon
They'll agree why the debt was climbin'
We're buryin' what we're losin'
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

Then the traveling circus came to town
Perry Bachman Paul and Cain vying for the crown
Newt, Santorum, and Romney, the last of the clowns
Twas a large and sturdy tent, the rigging very plain
In a big surprise the winner was from Bain
Romney merely explained how he was God sent
To raise and collect rent
From the 47 percent
But the angry white men were nearly all dead
And a large number of us were already well red
And we sang without any dread

Bye, bye to the party of Ike
Abe and Teddy are already
Telling Mitt to take a hike
Go get Ryan and Sununu
They'll agree while the loss was a lulu
We're buryin' what we're losin'
But we're carryin' on the delusion
Power and stupidity could win some races
But won't someday blow up in our faces
Then we'll say, that was the day,
The Republican Party died

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play
And in the streets the children screamed
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed
But not a word was spoken
The church bells all were broken
And the three men I admire most-
the Father, Son, and the Holy Ghost-
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the The Republican Party died

"Not entirely original"


----------



## Capstone

*What's Coca Cola Classic, 
without knowledge of 'New Coke'?
Why try to fix a recipe 
that wasn't ever broke?

To prove that the original 
was better all along,
and demonstrate entirely
the ancients were not wrong.*​
Nothing to hide.


----------



## Impenitent

Impenitent said:


> "Half-Breed Chief"
> 
> There was once a leader of a great nation
> In the face of obstruction and dire tribulation
> A blight had befallen the land and growing darker
> The burden and challenge of Comanche Chief Quanah Parker
> 
> Comancheria was enduring destruction of its herds of buffalo and horses
> A losing war of attrition with incompassionate enemy forces
> A plan to despoil their land, starving the Comanche without relief
> This falling squarely on the shoulders of a half-breed Indian Chief
> 
> Quanah, the leader of this Indian band
> The son of Peta Nocona and captured Cynthia Ann
> Yes, Cynthia was taken from her family of thieves and demons
> To be adopted by a tribe of human beings
> 
> Cynthia was rescued by searchers at the Pease River fork
> She had forgotten her mother tongue, and died of a broken heart
> Forbidden to return to a life deemed inferior
> While son Quanah was learning the ways of the warrior
> 
> In visions of the future, and witnessing first hand
> Quanah knew what was in store for his Indian band
> This fiercest warrior chose to make his final stand
> Nurturing assimilation into a civilization on Indian land
> 
> With a foothold in both white and Indian society
> Proved an able ambassador to each, with impeccable propriety
> Demonstrating the Indians to be men of peace and integrity
> Contrasting the white man's history of contempt and zealotry
> 
> What lessons can we draw from the life of this man?
> Who stood for peace and understanding while being overran
> Perhaps not the amount of paint on the warrior's face
> But the capacity of the heart to be the master race




"Ode to Cynthia Ann Parker"

She and her only daughter
Her precious Prairie Flower
Wrested from Elysium so ardently
Only to be imprisoned for all eternity




Denied their return to the wanderers
Away from these heartless conquerors
Back to the husband and loving father
And to Quanah, Prairie Flower's noble brother

Dreaming of escape from walls that surround her
And cursing the searchers who unwittingly found her
Nadua resolute as Indian, body and soul
While white man's greed and disease takes its toll

From the Rio Grande to the Cimarron is a land of splendor
Comanches defend it, having no word for surrender
Adding up to a fight to the death against the invasion
And death would be the final sum of Nadua's equation

Nothing she fears, but no weapon to hide
Nadua seeks retribution for the Comanche genocide
Unknowingly becoming a martyr for an Indian nation
Cynthia Ann Parker chooses death by starvation

Honor the woman who endured lifetime travails
Honor the woman who in death yet prevails
Honor the woman who was for whites a sacrificed pawn
Honor the woman of an Indian life long foregone


Cynthia Ann Parker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"Farewell to all"


----------



## Capstone

_*"Farewell" seems so ambiguous to me
a word with more than one thing to convey
and one or two or maybe even three
could represent the thing one wants to say

in spite of what the others want to hear
the truth is ordered such that I must tell
with knowledge of the reasoning to fear
my wishes are that One and All fare well.*_​
Are you leaving?


----------



## Impenitent

"He Defrauded Me With Science"

What's all the the big commotion
It snowed just yesterday
And the rising of the ocean
Is only dramatic overplay
They're defrauding me with science
Defrauding me with science!
And ignoring simple history

When he's flying his Learjet
Defrauding me with science - Science
They say he's leaving a footprint
Science
Science

But it's all a big promotion
When it snowed just yesterday
And I can see no rising of the ocean
On the weak and old they prey
But he defrauded me with science
He defrauded me with science!
And disregarded simple meteorology

When Gore is flying ever nearer
Defrauding me with science-science
Science
I can see Al Jazeera
Defrauding me with science-science
Science

I thought he had such devotion
But now it seems he's mocking me
He sold out the Arctic Ocean
To pump and dump Current Tv
He defrauded me with science
He defrauded me with science!
And got off on a technicality

Good God Al Gore-
You're pitiful
I don't believe it
There he goes again
He's hidden his dossier
And I must get a FOIA
To see his inner secrets
And his little pet tricks

It's simple harmonic motion
So when it snowed just yesterday
And the rising of the ocean
A cycle repeated every day
Mmm but he defrauded me with science
He defrauded me with science!
And failed in philanthropy

He defrauded me - with science
He defrauded me with


Not quite yet


----------



## Impenitent

"Deserved Rewards"

I'm off to be a singin' cowboy in the movies
With my lariat and requisite white hat
Ropin' the bad guys and all my groupies
Guitar ever in tune and I'm never singin' flat

Impy ridin' across the silver screen
The fairest cowgirls in my arms you'll see
A troubadour buckaroo just like Roy or Gene
And you'll be smilin' when you think of me

I'll be on to my deserved rewards
Far west of the golden prairie sky
Jon, help me with these chords
Up the cloudy draw with sundown nigh

But amid the tumblin' tumbleweeds of El Paso
Ghost riders said "Impy not quite yet"
And snared me away with their lassos
Guitars will be a-strummin' don't you fret

I knew from the herd I had strayed
But I didn't know how far I'd gone wrong
How I wish in your heart I had stayed
Now i can only leave you with this song

I'll be on to my deserved rewards
Far west of the golden prairie sky
Jon, help me with these chords
Up the cloudy draw with sundown nigh


/ok I'm gone


----------



## Capstone

*Gone from the O.K. Corral*

_*I've recently been champing at the bit
to clarify exactly where I stand.
And if I've wasted time by some command,
I pride myself on knowing when to quit.

No riding crop will ever fall again
exacerbating injuries still fresh;
no spurs will ever lacerate my flesh
to prompt me at the wills of evil men.

Unbridled and defiant, I resign!
Go find yourselves another working horse.
I'm off to greener pastures, and of course...
no riders will be saddled to my spine.*_​
Broken back, steel-willed.


----------



## freedombecki

the steely-white gray titmouse who is tufted on his head
with a mighty will of courage landed on my feather bed
and unbroken skitter-scanter
backed with little bitter banter
from my counterpane he in confusion fled​ .​ habitat​ pelagic​ idiopathic​ ​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> the steely-white gray titmouse who is tufted on his head
> with a mighty will of courage landed on my feather bed
> and unbroken skitter-scanter
> backed with little bitter banter
> from my counterpane he in confusion fled​ .​ habitat​ pelagic​ idiopathic​ ​



Tough, that one. 

When the times are tough, I move to limericks. 

A limerick in honor of our last habitat,
That was then and this is sure to be that.
Now that pelagic fish farm has been built,
and you've had a peek up my mental Kilt.
I hope you grow bold, before I get too old,
and fold into doing what it is that I'm told...
...idiopathically shuddering... why am I not cold?


Bargain
Flyer
Fortune


----------



## Capstone

An actual limerick:

*The Unnamed Televangelist*

*A 'high-flyer', whom I will not name,
set about to seek fortune and fame.
He bargained with god,
who then gave him the nod...
to bilk the weak-minded and lame.*​
Against all odds...


----------



## Ropey

Capstone said:


> An actual limerick:
> 
> *The Unnamed Televangelist*
> 
> *A 'high-flyer', whom I will not name,
> set about to seek fortune and fame.
> He bargained with god,
> who then gave him the nod...
> to bilk the weak-minded and lame.*​
> Against all odds...



Against the call for any and all, 
only the odds and sods look...
for the actual and in that they fall,
without a call.

Down
The 
Road


----------



## Capstone

*The Morning Commute*

_*Over and under and spinning around,
spilling the coffee we're guzzling down,
driven to reach for the capital goals,
looking for exit ramps nobody's found;

taking the high road and paying the tolls
(leaving the low to less fortunate souls),
out to avoid all the bottleneck lines,
totally out of it at the controls;

riding the asses and missing the signs,
downing the hammers and risking the fines,
speeding and honking and flipping the birds,
driving each one of us out of our minds.*_​
Mephistopheles in black...


----------



## Impenitent

Ropey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> the steely-white gray titmouse who is tufted on his head
> with a mighty will of courage landed on my feather bed
> and unbroken skitter-scanter
> backed with little bitter banter
> from my counterpane he in confusion fled​ .​ habitat​ pelagic​ idiopathic​ ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough, that one.
> 
> When the times are tough, I move to limericks.
> 
> A limerick in honor of our last habitat,
> That was then and this is sure to be that.
> Now that pelagic fish farm has been built,
> and you've had a peek up my mental Kilt.
> I hope you grow bold, before I get too old,
> and fold into doing what it is that I'm told...
> ...idiopathically shuddering... why am I not cold?
Click to expand...


A short note of things I meant to say
Just another farewell on this winter day
I hope this satisfies your sincere concern
You asked for this, so stay and maybe learn

A poet can only write that which he knows
Thus to the world his soul he shows
If he doesn't recognize the subject of his attack
Perhaps in his mirror resides Mephistopheles in black

A poem can be so many things 
The poet merely pulls the proper strings
One can hardly discern in his little vignettes
Between the poet and his marionettes

Why waste your talent writing on the walls
While tapping your feet in truck stop stalls
Break out and write that epic smiling in you
Don't let the dark force continue beguiling you

Projection
Conservative
Pastime


----------



## Capstone

*America's Pastime: 
Projected Numbers Don't Lie*


_*Pick a number 1 to 10.
No, not that number, pick again...

a different number 2 to 9.
Yes, that one will do just fine.

Now propagate the going rate
and pick one each from 3 to 8,

& 4 to 7, 5 to 6
(hell, toss a 0 in the mix).

Now flip the order 6 to 5
then add to bring the streak alive.

Yes, add the 7 to the 4
(we've broken through 11's door!),

as 8+3 and 9+2
and 10+1 will also do.

This lesson we should freely give
as liberals to conservatives:

no matter how you do the math,
the few will face the many's wrath.*_​
All adds up...


----------



## Impenitent

"Dexter's 501c4"

You shake my nerves and you rattle my brain
Too much red tape drives a man insane
You broke my will
It gave you a thrill
Goodness gracious great balls of fire!

You laughed at my app 'cause you thought it was funny
So I came along and moooooved my money
You changed your mind
Called it a crime
Goodness gracious great balls of fire!

Levy me baby
Mmmm you play rough
Place a lien on me baby
Well I started stalkin' at the sheriff's sale
Your kind, all whine
Got to tell this world that you're mine mine mine mine

I got your name and address and I'm not quite done
You're real nervous and it sure is fun
C'mon baby, you drove me crazy
Now we're both goin' up in a great ball of fire!

(piano solo)

Levy me baby
Mmmm you play rough
Place a lien on me baby
Well I started stalkin' at the sheriff''s sale
Your kind, all whine
Got to tell this world that you're mine mine mine mine

I got your name and address and I'm not quite done
You're real nervous and it sure is fun
C'mon baby, you drove me crazy
Now we're both goin' up in a great ball of fire!




Fight of the Phalanx

They gather, speaking of conservative roots
And all their infinite, terminal pursuits
As the morning dew, turned to frost
Doomed anyway, crackled beneath my boots

Empowered there, unaware of impending loss
Relishing minor victories, ignoring the moral cost
Scions of antebellum sensibilities, unable to forswear
Their heritage, with old values renamed and glossed

I am among them, they seemingly unaware
Of the final blow, from the reaper standing near
Toppled over, erased by a poet's stroke
Neither Gabriel, nor Mephistopheles will shed a tear

Retaliate! Came the orders from FOX and Koch
A phalanx is growing, forming in the smoke
But they are beyond the ability to abrogate disputes
Only death throes, freedom bells now tolling on their yokes


Wordsmiths come (and) go


----------



## Ropey

Wordsmiths come and words may go,
As long as words follow the flow.
Of mind and mettle oh rarely seen,
So, then say what it really does mean.


words
follow
stead


----------



## Capstone

*'Stead of Scotch Tape...*

_*In youth the words of elders often went
into the left and right on out the right,
and so I wasted many rolls and spent
way too much unnecessary might...

from all too often poorly choosing scotch,
when masking, duct, or packing surely would
have better suited many jobs I'd botch
by sticking stuff to things misunderstood;

because the things to which we all adhere
themselves decide what will or will not stick
below the surface modeled to appear
as good for ANY tape that one might pick.

And so I really hope the following
helps frame the question as to how to choose:
do more than scratch the surface of the thing,
before determining which tape to use.*_​
Speaking from experience...


----------



## Impenitent

You both  seem to want more meaning for those than I have.  The first one is a riff on Jerry Lee Lewis, if he happened to be a Tea Partyer, disgruntled with the IRS. I wrote it months ago, but never found the appropriate place to post it.  It matches the three words, if you substitute app for odd. (I cheated)

The second one started as a response to a post a bit up the thread, but I didt get it finished before I was beaten to the punch, so it remained unfinished until Sunday morning, when I was watching a remake of "Flight of the Phoenix" on HBO.  But  it is merely a wishful/wistful chronicle of the final days of the GOP.  I had a bit more of the command and control issues between the GOP brass, and the Tea Party foot soldiers, but I cut that out. And I was playing a bit, with the Capstone rhyme scheme, so I wanted it in this thread, too.

There is no intentional connection between the two poems.  But sometimes funny things happen on the Ouija board...


----------



## Ropey

I have no wants in this. I just enjoy reading the words.   Sometimes I'll poke to get a reaction but that's more for the repartee than the verse.


----------



## Impenitent

"Killer"
(Thriller)

It's close to midnight
The waves are rollin past last night's mark
Under the moonlight
You see a sight that almost stops your heart
You try to scream
But terror takes the sound before you make it
You start to freeze
You know there's no high ground left to take it
You're paralyzed

'Cause its a killer
Killer this very night
And no one's gonna save you
From the heat continuing to strike
You know it's a killer
Killer coming at you so many ways
You're fighting for your life
Outside a killer
Killer tonight, yeah

You feel the waves slap
And realize there's nowhere left to run
You pray for a cold snap
Then realize it's too late - you're undone
You close your eyes
And hope that this is just imagination
But all the while
You feel the temperature creepin' up behind
You're outta time

'Cause this is a killer
Killer at night
There ain't no second chance 
Against co2's St. Vitus dance
Against the killer
Killer at night
You're fighting for your life
Inside a killer
Killer tonight

Someone tripped a sensor
Who'll kill you for a can of beans
Where 's your Roy Spencer
He and Lindzen and other men with means
Are on Antartica it seems
They get to pass on man's genes
Free from starvation and cutthroats
And these stinking bodies afloat
But what about you and me
Now gimme that can of beans
And you will see

That we caused an anthropogenic killer
Killer in the air, the land, and the sea
What good is a balanced budget
And personal responsibility
If to merely stay alive
When men become a
Killer in the night
A judge and jury
In his own right
In this anarchy

Gore soliloquy:

"Darkness falls across Greenland
The ice gone, now only barren sand
Animals crawl in search of food
In packs or alone in two-legged neighborhoods
And whosoever shall be found
Without the soul for the killing ground
Must stand and face the experience of hell
And speak from inside a skeptic's shell'

'The foulest stench is in the air
The funk of two hundred years
And grizzly ghouls from every tomb
Are closing in to seal your doom
And though you fight to stay alive
Everybody dies in this thriller
For no mere mortal can resist
The evil of the anthropogenic killer"



Anthropogenic
Global
Warming


----------



## Capstone

_*Some say the world is gonna end
if man continues on
the present course the 'cons' defend
as lackeys for Exxon.

They claim the science isn't real,
or stupidly espouse
that we should pin the whole ordeal 
on farting bulls and cows.

But since the cars and cattle track
the population growth,
the blame is on the human's back
for cultivating both.

And so our anthropogenic
pollutants really go
to raise the merc'ry just as quick
as 'Global Warmists' show.*_​
Not really though...


----------



## Impenitent

Armageddon is coming
Forced by agent provocateurs
Anti statist forces are drumming
"We're gonna revoke the impure"

Issa! Issa! One day
Talkin' ''bout Primary! Primary!
Primary one day!

Your flag boy
Said to my flag boy
"I think you are a liar"
My flag boy said
To your flag boy
"I'm gonna set your flag on fire!"
Issa! Issa!
Issa one day!

How do we
Get rid of the GOP?
We'll never see the final fight
Until we prod 'em to the the right

Talkin' 'bout Rand Paul! Rand Paul!
Rand Paul one day!
Mitch'll never go over the brink
But Paul, the koolaid he'll drink
Rand Paul! Rand Paul!
Rand Paul one day!

See that guy all dressed in blue?
Obama! Obama!
Obama one day!
He's got a drone you can call your own
When it lands on you!
Obama! Obama! 
Obama one day!

See that guy all dressed in red?
Ted Cruz! Ted Cruz!
Ted Cruz one day!
If he's the candidate from Manchuria
You'll know it when you're dead

When he reads green eggs and ham
Though he might seem a bit slower
He will tell you "I yam what I yam"
And that's really a bomb thrower!

See that guy all dressed in blue ?
Obama, Obama one day
He's not a man
If he's from Kenya or Katmandu
Obama, Obama one day

If these guys don't do the deed
I know who will
Governor Mike! Governor Mike!
Governor Mike one day!

Ask any woman
Who should pay the bills
They won't care
As long if get their slut pills
Huckabee!  Huckabee!
Huckabee one day!

Talkin' 'bout provocateurs!  Provocateurs!
Provocateurs one day!
If you wanna know
How this will all go
Listen to what I say!


Edit to add


----------



## Capstone

*Anti-establishment Hero*

_Som*e* call him a traitor and call for his hea*d*,
Now that the cats are all out of the bags;
Others cons*i*der his courage ins*t*ead,
When lesser men *t*urned t*o* ignore the red fl*a*gs.
Discovere*d* illegal surveillances le*d* --
Enraging the hunters of prey that has fled,
Now wrapped in a curtain of iron(y) red. _

Psychedelics in bloom.


----------



## Impenitent

Hurricane
(to Billie Jean)

Disasters come more often it seems
And so Pat Roberson and I prayed
Everybody knows exactly what it means
It had to be that gay parade - that party on Fire Island - that nightclub down in Queens

It was worse than a disaster scene
You see on the movie screen
I said, pardon me, what do you mean, by "anthropogenic global warming?"
She said, that is why the hurricane came aground
That is why - the hurricane - came aground

She told me the hurricane's name was Sandy
And it was the corporate modus operandi
They pump carbon dioxide in the air
Then these come aground
They pump - in the air - these come aground

Now I've always trusted corporations are careful what they do
They don't pump poisons in the air
I don't think the problem could be co2
Or that the corporations - just don't care

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's son
She says they are the one
But the hurricane is not their son

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's son
She says they are the one
But the hurricane is not their son

For Bush's two terms,
the law was on our side
But who can stand with Obama in charge and his business death march
But then -  this hurricane- came aground

I went back to my corporate job
But what she said laid heavy on my heart
When I looked at the smoke stacks
My head began to throb - i thought about those slobs - and longed to join their mob!

Now I feel revulsed and conflicted
To this life of excess I've become addicted
I sold my soul as if money was eternal youth
Now that lie is - an inconvenient truth

All Man's wealth comes from cheap fossil fuel
I jumped at that because I'm nobody's fool
Now that cost has come home to roost, as deadly as a viper
And now we've got to pay -pay the piper


So take my strong advice
Just remember to always think twice
That denial may be a psychotic device

She told my baby, we were swimming til three
Then she looked at me, and showed me a photo
My baby cried, her family had died, oh no
All because - this hurricane - came aground

Hurricanes are not global warming
She just a girl who claims
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's son

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one

She says they caused this one
But the hurricane is not Koch's son

She says they caused this one
But the hurricane is not Koch's son

Hurricanes are not global warming
She's just a girl who claims
They caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's son

She says they caused this one
But Sandy is not Koch's son

She says they caused this one
She says they caused this one
She says they caused this one

Hurricanes are not global warming
Hurricanes are not global warming
Hurricanes are not global warming

...

It's there, somewhere


----------



## Capstone

*The Song of Life*

_*The Song of Life surrounds and serenades,
evolving over scores and signatures
of keys and tempos kept in integers
somewhere amid the spaces life invades.
As order over chaos promenades,
in music (as in art and lit'rature),
some gifted to be more than titular
creators, each to their own palisades:

The ocean belts its chorus to the skies,
whose winds whip back and forth in harmony;
there land and sea and air jointly decree
an orchestra of habitats, arise
where lover sings to lover earnestly,
and mothers, to their babies, lullabies.*_​
Not everything's political.


----------



## Impenitent

Come with me, my love
To the sea, the sea of love

"Prithee engage me in political discourse"
(at your great personal risk of course)
Then she taunts and teases
Drawing blood as she pleases
Without ever a shred of remorse

Oh don't you loathe and adore em
The tempting Lorelei of the forum
Entice you with sweet talks
Then dash you on the rocks
Dare you try, you can't ignore em

In this sea of words she is beckoning
Alluding to a kiss with a peck so cunning
Entreating me once again
I'm fleetingly headed for sin
With no regard for the devil's reckoning

From starboard side comes a round
Wind from my sails, I drift aground
You've shown me your enmity
But Lorelei grant me clemency
You called, then left me for drowned

Instead i land in an autocratic court
With judges of enigmatic comport
She's awaiting breathlessly
To witness my destiny
Wearing a wry smirk as a dramatic retort

I'll say my penance and do my sentence
I'll go pink and with a wink
She'll pull the rope and ring the bell
And to her sisters she will tell
"Let's make a list of the next to feel our vengeance"


Receiving unrequited enmity


----------



## freedombecki

like coarse and raw abrasive flint​ this sadly unrequited dent​ bequeathing certain enmity​ from triturating enemy​ the pain-filled hocus pocus​ that's receiving loci's focus​ calor! rubor! tumor! dolor!​ 'round the left and upper molar!​ ow! such hades deep within​ so designates an aspirin​ or palate cure probative​ for my rooted palliative​
hourglass
elation
attenuate


----------



## Capstone

*Boggle*

_*The given time is quickly running out,
and finding words is starting to get tough.
Can't flip the plastic hourglass about
to buy more time to find more words and stuff;

but if I could, I think I'd hesitate
to cheat myself and other players by
prolonging life in this frustrating state
of watching as the sands of time go by.

There's "at"! And "ten", both right in line with "ate"
(no fucking "u", so no "attenuate");
and Jesus Christ, would someone tell me why
I found "elation"...just a second late?!*_​
Boggles the mind...


----------



## Statistikhengst

The smell of one last unwashed sweater of hers, one that made it's way into my moving box,
one errant hair of hers caught between the pages of a book, a book she didn't want to keep,
a concert program that was hers, not mine, stuck in between music binders long unused,
a coin of hers stuck in the last batch of laundry lint thrown out, hastily thrown together into the "odds and ends" box ---

Together, then separated, then divorced - Joy, pain, grief, elysium, reality, dull thuddyness -
but even divorced, a small shred always remains.
And then a tear comes where - and when- no one expects one.

This is true melancholy.


----------



## BDBoop

Written for a next generation family member who doesn't have time for his closest aunt anymore.

Admiration and respect
are not meant to be given freely
like love.
People are not meant for pedestals.
If someone makes a concerted effort 
to keep me at arms length,
it behooves me to return the favor.
Even though it hurts.


----------



## Impenitent

(Who Wrote the Book of Love)

I wonder wonder do, oouu do
Why would liberals watch Fox News

Tell me, tell me, tell me, oh do
Why would liberals watch Fox News

I've got to know the answer
Why would someone from above

I wonder wonder why, be-do-do do,
Why would liberals watch Fox News

I, I love you darlin'
Baby you know I do
But Once you've seen our Fox News
You'ld know it's not for you

I wonder wonder why, be-doooo
Why would liberals watch Fox News

Chorus:

Fox and Friends serves up a breakfast
Of coffee and a heaping plate of ODS

Cavuto's Your World huddle
Is always inside our bubble

Megyn will be the first to tell you
It's just math they do to sell you

And Sean oh Sean our shining star,
Oh be still my heart!
We never, never, never, never, ever wanna part

So why, oh why, tell me why
Before I die
Would liberals watch Fox News

Eta:  why would you


----------



## BDBoop

I think you just broke the poetry thread by bastardizing a song.


----------



## Impenitent

BDBoop said:


> I think you just broke the poetry thread by bastardizing a song.



I like to think of more as a love child.


----------



## Capstone

_I thought about tomorro*w* yesterday,
as yesterday's tomorrow came my way.

T*h*en suddenl*y* tomorrow was today,
and could become tomorrow's yesterday,

if that tomorrow's ever called "today"
(today's today *would* then be *y*esterday).

S*o'*, new tomorrows and new yesterdays
will only come to pass with new todays._​
Was I finished?


----------



## Impenitent

One more love child:

Moondance

Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
With the $ $ signs up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to take a blind chance
'Neath the cover of debt ceiling lies
And all the unemployment figures are falling
Regardless of how loudy Jack Welch can blow
And I'm trying to please to the calling
Of your heart-strings that play dirty and low
And whatever I offer, I'll
have to whisperand hush
Or those bleeding liberals will whimper, "Obama again got crushed"

And your tears of joy bring out the Orange glow of your blush

[Chorus]
Can I just have one more moondance with you, you trouble dealer
Can I take just one more chance with you, you double-dealer

Well, I want to finish my deal with you tonight
I can't wait 'til the morning has come
And I know that the time is just right
And straight to your caucus you can run
And when you come, Kantor will be waiting
To make sure you don't take the credit alone
There and then we'll strip
social security bare
There and then my base will revolt and disown
But I have jobs legislation to pass, beside
With this feather in your cap, you'll forever preside

[Chorus]

Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
With the $ $ signs up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to take a blind chance
'Neath the cover of debt ceiling lies
And all the unemployment figures are falling
Regardless of how loud Jack Welch can blow
And I'm trying to please to the calling
Of your heart-strings that play dirty and low
And whatever I offer, I'll
have to whisper and hush
Or those bleeding liberals will whimper, "Obama again got crushed"


One more moondance with you tonight
On a magic night
La, la, la, la in the moonlight
On a magic night
Can't I just have one more chance wiith you double-dealer


One
Last
Moondance


----------



## freedombecki

one stunning western bluebird tribe
announce the pleasant spring
avians, they, sing time away
as florets fall with pomes on wall becoming fruited fence
and moondances are heightened as fidelities commence

white petals graced with heaven's scent
bring pollinating bees
so future plants will n'er relent
to bring fair birds so often heard in food fight's fray
the last of them on fickle whim move on and fly away​


----------



## Capstone

freedombecki said:


> ...and fly away​



_*A wooden cross in overalls
that *should* have frightened crows away
became the perch on which their caws
invited others down to play

amid the crops so carefully
aligned and planted by the hands
that grabbed the Browning Citori
to crash their dinner party plans

with rounds of #8 bird-shot,
to waste as many of the thieves
as possible before the lot
could fly to safer heights' reprieves...

and learn the hard way from the scare,
if not the scarecrow in the maize,
to fear the one who placed it there
and stay beyond the farmer's gaze.*_​
Speaking of bird-watching...


----------



## Statistikhengst

*"Eli, Eli, Sabachtani"*​
"Moans, pains, sighs,
_terribly salty, blooded tears_,
evaporated in the searing light of an unrepentant sun,
using the uncooperative ground to scorch those who hung from the trees.

But the one (but the one) in the middle (in the middle),
between the two robbers,
Oh, anguish, oh anguish, oh ANGUISH!
The true, undeniable pain and tears,
_terribly salty, blooded tears_ -
Now gone, but marked by a stained trail.

An elegy from Mankind, for one Man, a son of G-d,
Misery, pain, and the wretching aloneness....aloneness.
_"Eli, Eli Sabachtani!"_

And then

(sigh - barely audible).

No more."


-Statistihengst, Spring 1990, composed for Good Friday of that year.  SSATTB a capella chorus.


----------



## Capstone

*Audible No More*

_*Let's walk between these cemetery stones 
inscribed with all that matters in the end --
the names and dates above the buried bones
of lovers, family members, and our friends.

Let's pause before the least of all of those --
a crumbling little block of chalky white
atop the grave for whom God only knows,
whose epitaph has faded out of sight.

Let's mourn this loss above all others here --
the loss of more than life itself unknown,
but also, resurrecting all our fears,
of tears of those who placed this precious stone.*_​
Forget the rules...


----------



## Impenitent

Good Thing

The one good thing in my party
Has gone away 
I don't know why 
Its gone away 
It went somewhere with Mitt
Somewhere I can't follow it

The one good thing didn't stay too long 
Woo who who who 
My back was turned and it was gone 
Hey hey hey 

Good thing 
Where have you gone 
Doo doo doobie doo 
My good thing 
You've been gone too long 
Good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo 

People say I should forget 
New friend tomorrow 
Don't get upset 
People say its doing fine 
Fellow Cons I see sometime 

That's not what I want to hear 
Woo who who who 
I want to  know it'll always be here

Good thing 
Where have you gone 
Doo doo doobie doo 
Our good thing 
You've been gone too long 
Good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo 
Good thing 

One day we could elect anyone white
Next day came the blight 
Demographics became
Hey hey hey hey 
The determining rule
Woo who who who 
Caught me dreaming like a fool 

Good thing 
My good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo 
My my my my my good thing 
Where have you gone 
Good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo 
My good thing 
Hey hey my good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo good thing 

White man 
Where have you gone 
Good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo good thing 
It's been so long 
Good God man
Doo doo doobie doo good thing 
Good God man
Good God man
Good thing 
Doo doo doobie doo good thing 
Good God 
Doo doo doobie doo good thing 
Good God


My good thing


----------



## freedombecki

earnestly lavishing all one's time​ into simpatico labors sublime​ gathers great and genuine sweat;​ things are good in comity's net​ 

perpetuity
surrogate
resident​


----------



## Impenitent

Eastwood - Westwood - Deadwood

Stolen stolen stolen
Stolen stolen stolen
Stolen stolen stolen
Though this skit is stolen, 
I'll hem and haw all night

Stolen stolen stolen
Though this skit is stolen
From Charley McCarthy 
And Edgar Bergen
I'll try to keep it rollin

Stolen stolen stolen 
Unlike any other Romney surrogate
I was already old during Watergate
But they thought I might be useful
With a dose of prune juice and Metamucil 

Now, movin movin movin
While i know I'm no Charlton Heston
They brought me in for my big gun
But being regular and remembering what to say
Is now all it takes to make my day

Stolen stolen stolen 
Invisible Obama I'll perpetuate 
Like Jimmy Stewart and his rabbit
But I'd be a little hesitant
To count him out as a White House resident

Move along, head on out
Head on out, move along
Write us off, count us out
Count us out, write us off
We'll hem and haw all night 

We'll hem and haw all night !


Hem haw Heston


----------



## Capstone

*The Arms of Freedom*

_*The aftermarket magazines 
have made their way behind the scenes,
where some embrace the Heston Way
with hands not cold by any means,

or dead to pry the guns away
from members of the NRA,
whose rights to bear those firearms
have stood to stand again today

against a slew of false alarms
and other actors' phony charms,
who bitch and moan and hem and haw,
'cuz freedom WON'T lay down its arms!*_​
Haven't lost it.


----------



## Impenitent

Gilligan's Island

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, 
A tale of a fateful trip 
That started from the living room
Of terrorists Bill and Bernadette

The candidate was a former organizer
His mate absorbed in hate
Together they all hatched a plan
On that ominous date

His writing started getting rough, 
The terrible script  was tossed, 
If not for the dreams of the fearless crew 
The Messiah would be lost, the Messiah would be lost. 

The book would be written in a most unusual way
With Barack Obama,
Michelle too, 
The millionaire and his wife, 
Reverend  Wright
The Weathermen Ayers and Dohrn
All sharing a dream for a day

So this is the tale of the castaways
They're in for the long, long haul 
They'll have to make they best of things, 
It's an uphill climb. 

The Messiah and Michelle too, 
Will do their very best, 
To keep the others anonymous 
In this ruled by radicals quest

No photos, no recordings, no paper trail
An unusual Obama enterprise 
Not built on fail
An enterprise not built on fail

So join us here each week my friends 
You're sure to get a smile, 
From seven underhanded castaways, 
We'll be here for a long, long while


Haters gotta hate


----------



## Capstone

*The voice of one among the 'haters' calls
to those who listen with discerning ears,

"This hatred in my heart, these bitter tears 
in flight where RIGHTEOUS indignation falls,
has found its place at last above the fray 
of strings connected to the empty suits
adept at manufacturing disputes
(inept in almost every other way)."

That place is not within the courts of Kings,
nor in the Houses of the 'ruling class';
it lies where candles flicker off the brass
behind the Wizard's curtain-rods and rings.

"We've gotta find the nerve, the heart, the brain,
to END that false magician's hidden reign."*​
...sooner than later.


----------



## Impenitent

Werewolves of Congress

I saw a werewolf with the farm bill in his hand
Walking through Oklahoma City in the rain
He was looking for the Sooner hungry and damned
Gonna give 'em a piece of personal disdain

Ah-oooh, werewolves of Congress
Ah-oooh
Ah-oooh, werewolves of Congress
Ah-oooh 

If you hear him howling about runaway entitlements
Better not re-elect him
Little old lady starved late last night
Werewolves of Congress again

Ah-oooh, werewolves of Congress
Ah-oooh
Ah-oooh, werewolves of Congress
Ah-oooh

He's the heavy handed gent who filibustered to raise your rent
He'd rather cut taxes for the rich, than have Obamacare 

Better stay away from him
He'll repossess your new heart, Jim
And replace it with despair
Werewolves of Congress

Ah-oooh, werewolves of Congress
Ah-oooh
Ah-oooh, werewolves of Congress
Ah-oooh

Well, I saw John McCain walking with the Queen
Doing the werewolves of Congress
I saw Lindsay Graham walking like the Queen
Doing the werewolves of Congress
I saw a werewolf screaming for more red meat
Came straight from The Fellowship
Werewolves of Congress playing trick or treat


Draw more blood


----------



## Capstone

*A Word to the Wise*

_*For those inclined to buy Israeli lies,
step back and ask yourselves, who benefits
from sticks and stone-age rockets in the skies
that "justify" the never-ending blitz?

In what can only be called 'genocide',
as fraudulent elections place the blame
on citizens whose options to decide
were limited to leaders who'd inflame

the sentiments of false security,
the builders of the concrete barricades
have pushed "the enemy" into the sea
of blood they've drawn for more than six decades. 

So, take the next report of rockets fired
or tunnels giving credit to Hamas
with all the skepticism that's required
to pave the way for Truth to come across.*_​
Time has come...


----------



## Impenitent

"Left Wing Trollboy"
(rhinestone cowboy)

I've been workin' these boards so long 
Singin' the same old song
I know every wisecrack in these murky diatribes on USMB

Where innuendo's the name of the game
And nice guys get brushed away
Like the snow and the rain

There's been a load of compromisin'
Maybe to myself I've been lyin'
But I didn't wanna be where the light was shinin' on me

Like a left wing trollboy 
Tossed out on the horse that I rode in on

Like a left wing trollboy 
Gettin' snark and derision from people I don't even know
And threats comin' over the phone

Well, It's hard to work under constrain
Tho a  can hide all the pain
But you're down when you're ridin' the train that's takin' the wrong way

And I dream of the things I'd do
With the freedom to bluntly tell you
Just what I think of you know who

There's been a load of compromisin'
And to myself I've been lyin'
But I' didn't wanna be where the light is shinin' on me

Like a left wing trollboy 
Tossed out on the horse that I rode in on

Left wing trollboy 
Gettin' snark and derision from people I don't even know
And threats comin' over the phone

Like a left wing trollboy 
Tossed out on the horse that I rode in on 

Like a left wing trollboy
Gettin' snark and derision from people I don't even know

And threats comin' over the phone


Can't
Refudiate
That


----------



## Capstone

*Petrarchan Fence*

_*Let's sit together on that fence
and dodge the mud-pies put in flight
by pundits from the Left and Right,
whose arguments make little sense
to those of us who take offense
to issues painted black or white
to force us all to fight their fight
and largely at our own expense.

The myths they sell of 'either/or'
so often with invented words
"refudiate" themselves away
and really should be heard no more,
though drones in their respective herds...
can't help but listen anyway.*_​
Red, Blue, Purple...


----------



## Impenitent

Unbelievable

You don't want the truth found out
You'd have me tell no lies.
You say don't tell me what it's all about,
So you can plausibly deny
You won't say to me just come clean
Because if I do I'm a fool.
I've learned what it is you really mean
I can't break your unspoken rule


Don't encumber you with the knowledge,
Just tell you everything's fine
Is this what you learned at college
With the way you're perceived 
And your transparency
To be seen stepping out of line, aren't you?
The targeting, the wiretaps, and the terror
Just hit you out of the blue


Could be your world ain't what it seems
Surely you aren't without other means
You only show your higher self 
Though details could belie
There might be secret black ops
At misdirection you're quite deft
And those armies of DHS cops
Might be your right hand washing your left...


The things, you say,
They're both red and blue
Your purple prose just gives you away.
The things, you say,
Before I close this door
The things, you say,
They're both red and blue
Your purple prose just gives you away.
The things, you say,
You're Unbelievable !

---------------

unbelievable but juicy


----------



## Capstone

*Mainstream Press*​ 
_*Inform the public! Make it Swift,
lest Taylor covers her midriff!
Think twice before you grab a switch
to beat the child of your bitch!*_

_*And tell us of the nudey pics
pulled from some hacker's bag of tricks,
while Kim and Kanye steal the show
as made-to-measure pimp and ho!

Don't stem the tide of juicy news
with boring stories that refuse*_
*to breach the unbelievable*
_*             with headlines that scream "What a Snooze"!*_​_*
*_
As it seems...


----------



## Capstone

*Not, as it Seems to Some, that Nobody Died...*

_*On twelve fourteen of twenty twelve we watched
in muted disbelief the first reports
and turned to one another for support...
to later learn those first reports were botched!

We heard that Ryan was the shooter's name
because his brother carried his I.D.;
we saw the cops were running towards the trees, 
but heard the guy they caught was not to blame.

We heard a purple van was on the run;
that Adam was mistaken for a priest;
and every bit as strange, to say the least,
the suspects in the van were dressed as nuns!*_

_*But finally they got the story straight
(well, straight enough to use it as they will
to craft a shiny confiscation bill),
though "proof" is still a matter of debate.*_​


----------



## Capstone

On the money.


----------



## Impenitent

Annie's Song


People smile and tell me I'm the lucky one
Maybe so in the long run, but that's not how I'll have it spun 
I'll say I'm just like you, and downplay my net worth 
And the servants tell me, I'm very down to earth

And even though we've got all that money
We haven't yet established the House of Rmoney
Our election will bring a reign of aristocracy
And you people, though I spurn
You will know that it is our turn
And I can tell you, everything's gonna be alright

Love a guy who's got his employees by the balls 
Rack em up, let em go, and live with the catcalls
And if ya find it helps your mind to take a valium
Remember you're in the short line for the honorarium 

And even though we got all that money
We haven't yet established the House of Rmoney
Our election will bring a reign of aristocracy
And you people, though I spurn
You will know that it is our turn
And I can tell you everything's gonna be alright



The vulture bites


----------



## Capstone

_*Vultures rip and bite
poisoned roadkill in the Sun --
ugly birds die too.*_​
Red shields up...


----------



## Impenitent

"Yabba Dabba Abba"

You can pander, you can lie
Having the time of your life
Ooh see that Senator, watch that scene
Graham is the drama queen

Friday night and your sights are low
Looking out for a place to go
Being the eternal kamikaze 
You'll make a pitch on Benghazi
Bitch and moan 'til they scream

Primp and twirl your curls
Look aghast and clutch your pearls
Fainting couch and pearl necklace 
Accusations insulting and reckless 
Lindsey, you are the drama queen

Anybody could be that guy
Night is young and the irony's high
He talks in a conspiratorial argot
And now Hillary is a bigger target
And when he gets the chance

He is the drama queen
Approval rating only seventeen
Drama queen, feel the fear
Building in the right wing, oh yeah

You can pander, you can lie
Having the time of your life
Ooh see that Senator, watch that scene
Graham is the drama queen

You're a teaser, you turn 'em on
Find a red under your bed, then you're gone
Looking out for Isis, needing a shield for your crisis
Your followers are in a hypnotic trance
And when you get the chance

You are the drama  queen
Approval rating only seventeen
Drama queen, feel the fear
Building in the right wing, oh yeah

You can pander, you can lie
Having the time of your life
Ooh see that Senator, watch that scene
Graham is the drama queen
Graham is the drama queen



circus clown car


----------



## Capstone

*Three Rings*
_*
The circus came to town today
to set up its three rings:
as hoops of fire blaze away...
a bearded lady sings;

a lion-tamer cracks the whip;
big cats jump through the hoops;
a well-trained monkey does a flip
(then masturbates and poops);

a tiny car chock-full of clowns
speeds straight to center stage;
a blur of wigs and painted frowns
(packed ass-to-face) engage...

a troop of midget troubadours
in mid-performance form,
and play the poets' saboteurs 
amid a laughter storm;

a trapeze artist in the air
has little need to fret
and twirls about without a care
above the safety net;

an obese woman and her song
wait silent in the wings
(the bearded lady's voice, though strong,
can't hit the notes SHE sings).*_​


----------



## Capstone

Metaphoric euphoria ensues...


----------



## Impenitent

Sunrise on playground
Metaphoric rain ensues
Euphoric mood fades


----------



## Impenitent

Bach Halloween fugue


----------



## Capstone

*Halloween Fugue in D-bag Major*

_*"The time has come to trick or treat
my friends and neighbors!", reads the tweet
I twitter-out on Beggar's Night,
while gearing-up to hit the street.

I grab my powdered wig despite
the fact it's clearly way too tight 
(discomfort's not too great a price
to make sure the effect is right);

the knee-length coat is very nice;
the knee-length breeches buckle twice;
the platform footwear fits the bill;
the knee-length stockings should suffice

to battle the October chill.
My Schwarzenegger accent will
show all that I can 'talk the talk'
to hypnotize them to fulfill

my sweet desires when I knock
upon their doors as J.S. Bach(!)
arisen for a final fugue
of tricks and treats all down my block.*_​


----------



## Capstone

Back on topic...


----------



## Impenitent

"This Is How We Do It"

This is how we do it
(This is how we do it)
La ra ra ra ra ra
La ra ra ra ra ra
(This is how we do it)
La ra ra ra ra ra

This is how we do it, we should be less myopic go straight to the topic 
The party is here and the solution couldn't be more clear

We can increase the killing and we are more than willing
To make the bold moves that liberals find so chilling

Forget about demographics
Get back to our roots and be more autocratic
We control so much and we're here to stay
So let me hear the party say

I'm drunk with power and it's all because
(This is how we do it)
The GOP does it like nobody does
(This is how we do it)

To all my neighbors, we got one flavor
(This is how we do it)
Let's flip the track, bring the old school back
(This is how we do it)

This is how we do it, all guns are in the air
And wave them from here to there
If you're a political hack or a wanna-be player
You see the party's been good to me ever since I saw Reagan on tv

But now I'm on Fox tv, and you can see I want to keep my money
A hundred-dollar bills, y'all
If you were from where I'm from then you would know
We'll manipulate the IRS when it's our show

Whatever the liberals spew and spray
Whatever it is, the party's underway
So tip up your cup and point your guns up
And let me hear the party say

We'll disenfranchise and take their votes away
(This is how we do it)
We'll make it so no union can stay
(This is how we do it)

We'll gerrymander the electoral college
(This is how we do it)
We'll do it without their consent or knowledge
(This is how we do it)

We'll filibuster unfettered and unchecked
(This is how we do It)
Until our economy is weathered and wrecked
(This is how we do it)

Affirmative action, Pell grants  and the Dept of Education
(This is how we do it)
Will be abandoned and die of starvation 
(This is how we do it)

We'll double defense and build the electric fence
(This is how we do it)
And bomb Iran to appease the dominionists
(This is how we do it)

We'll refuse to raise the debt ceiling
(This is how we do it)
Until Social Security and Medicare
are defunded and reeling
(This is how we do it)

I'm drunk with power and it's all because
(This is how we do it)
The GOP does it like nobody does
(This is how we do it)

Oh, it's Republican Party time
(This is how we do it)
Straight up coming from the south side
(This is how we do it)

Oh, she's got the flavor, yeah
(This is how we do it)
And Rupert doesn't like
nobody
(This is how we do it)



Political message board


----------



## Capstone

*Board of Education*

_*A splintered, holey two-by-four's displayed
where every student in the class can see
how great the cost of misbehavior'd be,
all knowing that the piper *would* be paid.
Some bear the scars for failing to conform,
refusing in the past to heed their fears
then given ample reason for their tears,
as pine met flesh like lightening in a storm.
Outsiders say, "Such punishment is cruel;
political correctness should prevail!",
but peace and quiet tell a different tale
at every desk inside this middle school.


The message of the story should be clear:
the most effective teaching tool is fear.*_​


----------



## Capstone

Or is it?


----------



## Impenitent

Romney Rash

I was in my quiet room late one night
When my eyes beheld a young gun
of the right
He wrote a marvelous budget and his star began to rise
Name of Paul Ryan and much to my surprise 

He had the rash
He had the Romney Rash
The Romney Rash
It was a Wall Street smash
He had the rash
He caught it in a flash
He had the rash
He had the Romney Rash

It's something in your past that's icky and itchy
And you don't dare explain 'cause it's sticky and fishy
A guy like that could be another jokester and funster
And on top of that, he looks just like ...Eddie Munster

Suddenly they were all in my room
Celebrating what Ryan caught so soon
The also-rans so clueless and confused on facts
Crawling out the doors of Ann's two Cadillacs

There's Rick Santorum with Michele Bachmann
Without her husband but with her eyes wide open
Newt Gringrich and his Booty Callista
Brought her favorite party favor, a game of twister

There was Rick Perry, all forgiving with no regret
Trying hard to remember the Texas Two Step
And Herman Cain was looking so fine
Ready to Tea Party like it's 18-999

I put on a lampshade, made of magic underwear
We partied all night and nobody mentioned Romneycare
I was glad the gang was all there and getting down
For what is a circus without all the clowns

They had the rash
The Romney Rash
They brought the cash
The Romney cash 
It's in my stash 
The Romney stash
We're ready to bash
At the Romney Bash

Sarah Palin fell out of the dumbwaiter with a scream
Seems she was troubled by just one thing
She looked around the room and shook her fist
And said, "Whatever happened to my Peppermint Twist?"

We'll take back the White House, wait and see
Who wouldn't vote for an Anglo-Saxon like me?
We'll win on Tuesday without much hullabaloo 
Then there'll be no more Watusi or Boogaloo

The USA will have the Rash
They'll have the Romney Rash
The Romney Rash
It was a Wall Street smash
It caught on in a flash
Since we  had the cash
To buy the white trash
The Romney white trash



The Palin Brawl


----------



## Capstone

*The Palin Brawl (Impenitent-style)*

_*Le'me tell ya' little story 'bout Alaskan meth-heads--
a humble grisly mama and her clan of inbreds--
who'd rent a purdy limo for their stumb-l-in' broood
to crash a fancy party with a fam-i-ly feud--

soil, that is, "Grand Old" ...G.O.P.

Well, the next thing ya' know ol' Sarah's derriere
was planted in the limo to direct the whole affair
from a safe enough distance to prevent an in-jur-yyy
to her pageant-winning features and to what should never be:

the fulfillment of any political aspirations of the future.*_​


----------



## Capstone

When you're good...


----------



## Impenitent

"Me and Chris Down by the Jersey Shore"

Mitt rolled out the Libya surprise at midnight
Obama shut down free speech was his accusation 
When Darrell Issa found out he began to shout 
And he started the investigation 

It's against the law 
It was against the law 
What the Mittens saw 
It was against the law 

Then Issa looked  down and spit on the ground 
Every time Barry's name gets mentioned
Jim Dement said oy if I get that boy 
I'm gonna break him like he's on a plantation

Mitt's Sandy relief truck is on it's way 
He don't know where it's going 
It's on it's way but he's taking his time 
Got to take more pictures
Here in Ohio
New York is sunk, 
But this is a swing state

Sean and Rush can hardly miss
Seeing Barry and Chris
Down by the Jersey Shore
Seeing  Michael, Barry And Chris
Workin it out on the Jersey Shore

In a couple of days they come and 
Take Mitt away 
But the press let the story leak 
Seems the Romneys have long been dead
Now a family of Zomneys have replaced them instead 
You oughtta see their picture in Newsweek!

Goodbye  Annie, no more FLOTUS
Seeing Barry and Chris down on the Jersey Shore

Tho you people said it was Ann's  turn
Asleep or undead was hard to discern
On a puppet like Ms Piggy,  Ernie or Bert
But it looks she'll spend eternity in a thousand $ t-shirt


----------



## Impenitent

it's wide open


----------



## Capstone

*Build a Burger*

_*No buns could satisfy the Wonder Bred;
pink dough would be the only way to go.
No ketchup would approach the shade of red
so easily extracted from "the po' ".
No lettuce would quite muster up the green
that's printed out of nothing more than air;
No mayo'd stoke 'the interest' that "they" glean
from pain and suffering and mass despair.
No beef would get them all to open wide
their arms, or to embrace humanity.
No burger could be built by bona fide
elitists spurred by their insanity.*_​


----------



## Capstone

Feed the conspiracy...


----------



## Impenitent

Rio Grande

While you're off feeding lizards
We can't get food to our gizzards
You call me a wetback
Because I don't accept the setback

Because I don't accept the setback

You talk of your free market
But your invisible hand has a target
On corn futures you conspire
While we suffer Saint Anthony's fire


I'm forced to search and wander
For food and freedom gringos squander
Someday where the buzzards are flying
You'll find my cold body lying

You'll find my cold body lying


I swim the Rio Grande
So I can feed my family
My personal risk of drowning 
Never a factor in your accounting

Never a factor in your accounting


development  relief education


----------



## Capstone

_*E*ducation is the key;
*D*oors will open magic'ly,
*U*nlocked, as if by gatemen from above --

*C*ircum-spectral keepers of
*A*ll the laws of 'higher love'
*T*hey'll freely teach to the selected few...

*I*nformed enough to do
*O*cculted research to accrue
*N*o 'wealth' but knowledge: _as above, below.

------------------------
_
And this development would be,
as food relief, completely free
to desp'rate hearts and minds that starve to know:_

its Universal Truth.


----------



## Capstone

Its Universal Truth 

(in case there was any question as to the next 3-word prompt)


----------



## Impenitent

"Joe Paterno"  (to Disco Inferno)
Burn baby burn
Burn baby burn
Burn baby burn
Burn baby burn
Burnin'

Jerry Sandusky had free rein
To cause so much hurt and pain
Over one hundred boys they say
People knew the truth, now
But kept the secret just the same

Under their protective wings
A serial rapist schemes
The coach and the university
 Didn't want to face the shame
When the story started to explode
I heard somebody say

Burn baby burn,  Joe Paterno
Burn baby burn, burn in the fires of hell
Burn baby burn, Joe Paterno
Burn baby burn, burn in the fires of hell
Burnin'

Will there ever be satisfaction?
Came the chain reaction
(Burnin')
There couldn't be enough
 So we had to destroy his stuff

We took his records down
(Burnin')
And burned that statue to the ground
Everybody's goin' strong
And when that spark got hot
I heard somebody say

Burn baby burn,  Joe Paterno
Burn baby burn, burn that bastard down, yo
Burn baby burn, Joe Paterno
Burn baby burn, burn that bastard down
Burnin'

Up above my head, I hear music in the air
I hear music
That makes me know
There's angels somewhere

Will there ever be satisfaction
Came the chain reaction, do you hear?
Will there ever be enough?
So we had to destroy his stuff

The heat was on
Rising to the top
Everybody's goin' strong
That is when the spark got hot
I heard somebody say

Burn baby burn, Joe Paterno
Burn baby burn, burn in the fires of hell
Burn baby burn, Joe Paterno , yeah
Burn baby burn, burn in the fires of hell
Get it

Burn baby burn
Burn baby burn, burn that bastard down
Burn baby burn, Joe Paterno
Burn baby burn


----------



## Capstone

*The Wrath of Burnt Babies*

_*Half-brother of the man whose sacrifice
found favor in the jaded eyes of god;
full-brother of the bride he'd take to Nod,
whose twin-like beauty, only, would suffice.

Unknown to Cain was his fraternal twin's
and Abel's seed would reap for what he'd done.
A blind descendent of the Widow's Son
would put to rest the uncle for his sins.

So now he sleeps and dreams in black and white
(and lies in wait below the checkered floors)
to rise again to settle ancient scores
between the hosts of heavenly birthright.*_

_*But those who wish to wake him best beware;
a messenger of Virgo has been sent
this universal truth to plainly state:
to all the zealots who've 'cremated care',

a blind man lives to seal your dreamer's fate.*_


----------



## Capstone

...with God's approval.


----------



## Impenitent

I'm dreaming of a white President
Just like the ones I used to know
As white as a gardenia
And not one born in Kenya
With full approval of Jim Crow

I'm dreaming of a white President
With every viral email I write
Remember God didn't grant a voting right
And may all your Presidents be white

(sarcasm)


Captstone's next projection


----------



## Capstone

*Next in Line*

_*Though buried in the gilded sands
by wind and time, interred,
the topless pyramid still stands
below the 33rd,

awaiting excavation by
its capstone's worshipers;
for whom the placement of The Eye
(their mission) yet endures.

They astrally project the goal
from places far and wide
to see the undiscovered shoal
in its receding tide.*_​


----------



## Capstone

Voice of inspiration.


----------



## Impenitent

"Letter From Trenton Jail"
(Satisfaction - Rolling stones)

I can't get out of this contraption 
I can't get out of this contraption 
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get out,  I can't get out

When I'm drivin' in my car
And the steering wheel's stuck in my gut
And my flailing arms can't reach the seat belt
And my big gulp has fallen in my lap
And oh God I just want outta this trap

I can't get out, oh no, no, no
A hey, hey , hey, that's what I say

I can't get out of this contraption 
I can't get out of this contraption 
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get out, I can't get out

When you see Obama on the Jersey Shore
Gathering FEMA trucks and money galore
To him what is needed is perfectly clear 
'Cause  i'm a big fat tick stuck in his ear
I'm a Presidential prisoner of war

I can't get out, oh no, no, no
A hey, hey, hey, that's what I say

I can't get out of this contraption 
I can't get out of this contraption 
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get out,  I can't get out

My exploratory committee explains what they foresee
With one big voice just to tell me
How white my supporters will be
But some of my best friends are black folk
And I'm inspired by salsa dancers on Telemundo TV

I can't get out, oh no, no, no
A hey, hey, hey, that's what I say

I can't get out of this contraption 
I can't get out of this contraption 
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get out,  I can't get out

While my party's resentment is felt
Mainly south of the Mason-Dixon line
But I can't see nothin' below my belt
And I don't know if I could win a brawl
Or if in reality I have no balls at all

I can't get out, oh no, no, no
A hey, hey, hey, that's what I say

I can't get out, I can't get out
I  can't get out of this contraption, out of this contraption
Oh, no, no, no


----------



## Impenitent

seeking undeserved satisfaction


----------



## Capstone

*UNdeserved Ridicule*

_*Millions (or billions?) of hollow point rounds,
"hermetically sealable" coffins, and then
the convoys of  M-RAPs brought by the U.N.
may not be as evil as all of that sounds.
If no-one's to blame for what's coming our way
(catastrophes wrought by a binary twin 
whose perigee's swiftly approaching again),
then laying the blame for the hell that's to pay
alone on the shoulders of 'those in-the-know',
because they are seeking to mitigate death
and suffering caused by the horrible breath
belched out from that Dragon of Chaldean Lore,

although satisfying, might be ill-advised,
if saving our race can be rationalized.*_​


----------



## Capstone

Lost tribe found.


----------



## Impenitent

"The Birthing"
(Recently discovered in the papers of Frank Marshal Davis!)

Once upon the savanna dreary,
While I waddled bloated and bleary
From my bed to the lamp across the floor
There came upon my body a contraction, 
A sudden wrenching action
As of someone violently ripping, ripping at my gut below
Tis a cramp I uttered, wrenching at my gut below
To be certain, I'll sup on wild boar nevermore

Within that hovel modest, my life changed that hot dry August
Each step quickening as I paced that sawdust floor
Homesick and forelorn I awaited the arrival of my firstborn
And thought I must be damned, damned forever
Since my parents named me Stanley Ann, 
Perennial wallflower Stanley Ann,
Never a part of anyone's manly plan, nor nothing more

Now within that quickened pace I'm making, I can feel my water breaking
Thus explaining, sustaining me now against contractions discomfort,
With surely more in store
I call,  I squall, I scream to that midwife weary,
She harkened by my urgent query.
She's delivered Zulu princes and her chanted voodoo convinces me,
A royal birth is imminently proceeding
A royal birth is imminently proceeding
This i kept repeating, nothing more

That night we did our duty, delivering that child imbued with nobility and beauty
My husband named him, and thus claimed him for this continent ever so dark at my door
What would be his future here, my conscience questioning, foggy and unclear. 
Are our destinies truly here, duly here, cruelly here
All my greatest fears are collecting, now and forever more

I, the vessel, would then wrestle, wrestle with the bureaucratic beating I took in my next meeting with tribal leaders I failingly implore
'You can try Chad or Sudan,
We'll not toss our record in the trash can.'  
But not defeated I never retreated,
Until I found the willing palm that needed greasing with my last 10 shillings and nothing more

I recalled those words of Toto,
To another who lost her mojo,
"Dorothy, matters not the man behind the canvas, just get your ass back to Kansas" 
Tho I fear I've severed my ties to that distant shore.
In my stomach a gnawing awing feeling like a cancer,
And of mom's phone, there was no answer. 
Mom please help me.
I beseech thee.
Now there are three
And we have no finances
Now we need money evermore

She had been in Maui, not our part of Hawaii,
But upon her return we did discern
She had concern for the safety of the child I bore.
She said the words I languished to hear, then played upon my anguish and fear,
"Yes, we love you honey, and
I'll send you money for Honolulu
If only you will leave that crazy Zulu tribesman
Take your young son, escape that
unholy, loathly one and see him nevermore"

When time came at last,
And not a second past
I summoned surprising secret courage unknown theretofore
Carrying nothing but Barack with me, we peered at that old DC-3 in Nairobi
As the whirling props hummed, "escape!"
Another daunting hulk, haunting me, taunting me to escape
My life in Kenya, my rejection
A life from Kenya required protection and I would return nevermore


----------



## Impenitent

Robert Frost astound


----------



## Capstone

Nice parody of _The Raven_. Poe would be proud.


----------



## Capstone

An ode to *Robert Frost's astounding* work, _Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening_ (please note the rhyming words and schemes are identical.

*Chopping up Hoods on a Snow-White Evening*
*

Whose hoods these are I think I know.
Their robes are in the closet though;
They will not see me crouching here
Amongst the garb as white as snow.

But lest you dare to think me queer
For hiding in the closet near
The KKK Lodge by the lake
The darkest evening of the year,

I give my bag of tools a shake
To show my goal's, make no mistake,
To leave some clippings here to sweep
(I hear their morning maid's a flake). 

The closet's roomy, dark and deep,
but I have best laid plans to keep,
And hoods to shred before I sleep,
And hoods to shred before I sleep.*​


----------



## Capstone

That wasn't easy.


----------



## Impenitent

"Immigration"

Cruz, Rubio
We got elected in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout,
We've been talkin' 'bout Immigration, ever since the fire went out

Cruz:
I'm goin' to ignore immigration, I'm gonna stay in office
Yeah, I'm runnin' from immigration 
Ain't gonna betray my caucus

Well, go on debate immigration ; go ahead and wreck your party .
Go play your hand you big-talkin' man, show you ain't so smarty
You're goin' to Immigration; pander  
To Hispanics is your plan
I ain't gonna touch immigration; I gotta be a white man

Rubio:
When I ease into that issue, people gonna stoop and bow. (Hah!)
All them messcans gonna make me, teach 'em what they don't know how,
I'm goin' to Immigration, you turn-a loose-a my coat.
'Cos I'm goin' to immigration
"Goodbye," that's all she wrote.

Cruz:
But they'll laugh at you on immigration, chargin' when you should retreat
They'll lead you 'round town like a runt hound,
With your ass suckin' hind teat
You're goin' to Immigration, you big-talkin' man.
And I'll be waitin' after immigration, still in a Senate seat,

Cruz, Rubio
Well now, we got elected in a fever, hotter than a pepper Sprout,
We've been talkin' 'bout Immigration, ever since the fire went out.

Rubio
I'm goin' to Immigration, and that's a fact.

Cruz:
Yeah, you're goin' to Immigration, ain't never comin' back.

Both:
Well, we got elected in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout'
And we've been talkin' 'bout Immigration, ever since the fire went...

[To Fade]


We're all immigrants


----------

